# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Φωτογραφίες με το φαγητό μας - vol II

## Polyneikos

Aνοίγω καινούργιο θέμα με Φωτογραφίες για το φαγητό μας, *το προηγούμενο* έχει μαζέψει πολλές σελίδες και το κλειδώσαμε. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Αντε καλή αρχή λοιπόν να γεμίσει Κ αυτό 



Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## psonara

μεταλ μπηκες δυναμικα βλεπω!θελουμε επειγοντως περιγραφη! :01. Wink:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Μίξη: Φακόρυζο & κινόα + μπιφτέκια σχάρας!

----------


## Feth

Πρωινο:

200 γραμμαρια τοταλ 2%
100 γραμμαρια φυστικοβουτυρο
100 γραμμαρια βρώμη
3 κροκους (δεν φαινονται τους ειχα φαει ηδη) :01. Mr. Green: 
και γυρω στα 28 γραμμαρια ηλιοσπορο

----------


## vaggan

αν εβαζες τους κροκους μεσα σου εδινα το α ανδρικου παιτου αναγουλας αλλα το χασες  :08. Turtle: πολυ πρωτεινη παντως το γευμα σου αλλα και τιγκα στο λιπαρο απο το φυστικι

----------


## Feth

χαχαχα αν εβαζα βρωμη και κροκους στο μουλτι παιζει να μην καταλαβαινα και τιποτα  :08. Turtle: 
Εχει πραγματι αρκετα λιπαρα αλλα δεν εχω κατι αλλο για να ανεβασω τις θερμιδες και βασιζομαι στους ξηρους καρπους, εχω κατασταλαξει σε 3 γευματα(εξου και η μεγαλη ποσοτητα θερμιδων) την ημερα και μου καθεται καλυτερα απο 5 και εξι.. δεν πειναω και τοσο γρηγορα και φαινεται ιδανικο.

----------


## parex



----------


## psonara

παρεξ ωραιο το πιατο σου. :03. Thumb up: 
στο ρυζι τι εβαλες και ειναι κιτρινο?η ομελετα ποσα αυγα εχει?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ψαρεματακι στο χωριο 

Και βγηκε το πιατο της ημερας....μετα βλητων :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara

:03. Thumb up: μου τρεχουν τα σαλια!
καλη διαμονη στο χωριο :02. Welcome:

----------


## beegee

χρηστο το καλυτερο πιατο εβαλες ..τσιπουρακια η σαργουδακια ειναι???

----------


## parex

> παρεξ ωραιο το πιατο σου.
> στο ρυζι τι εβαλες και ειναι κιτρινο?η ομελετα ποσα αυγα εχει?


Η ομελέτα το κομμάτι που βλέπεις είναι 5ασπραδια κ ένα κροκοσ. Κάθε 2 βραδιά φτιάχνω μια ομελέτα με 10 Αυγα και 2 κροκουσ και την έχω για μετά την προπόνηση μαζί με μια ομελέτα με βρωμη που κάνω για πρωινό. Το ρύζι βγήκε κίτρινο γιατί έχει και κυβο maggi  αντί για αλάτι. Αλλά είναι στο φούρνο το ρυζακι σε ταψακι κ νερό

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> μου τρεχουν τα σαλια!
> καλη διαμονη στο χωριο


Ευχαριστω αλλα επεστεψα. Θα ξαναψαρεψω ομως :01. Wink: 



> χρηστο το καλυτερο πιατο εβαλες ..τσιπουρακια η σαργουδακια ειναι???


Ωραιο ειναι αλλα μονο με αυτα κ χωρις ψωμι πεφτει πεινα το βραδυ :01. Mr. Green:   Μελανουρια ειναι......πανεξυπνα ψαρια αλλα οχι τοσο νοστιμα σαν αυτα που ανεφερες.  Ψητα στη σχαρα  στο ''ρομποτακι'' τα εκανα.

----------


## NASSER

Ωραίος Χρήστο!!  :03. Thumb up: 
Εγώ ζήλεψα τα χόρτα με τα κολοκυθάκια....

----------


## Feth

500 γραμμαρια φακη βραστη + 2 κρεμμυδια ξηρα ψιλοκομμενα μετα το βρασιμο.



Ειχαν προηγηθει και 2 αυγουλακια τα οποια βρισκοταν ηδη στο στομαχι  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

> Αντε καλή αρχή λοιπόν να γεμίσει Κ αυτό 
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Πραγματικά φοβερή αρχή Τάσε :03. Thumb up: 




> Ψαρεματακι στο χωριο Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107753
> 
> Και βγηκε το πιατο της ημερας....μετα βλητων
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107754


Από τα καλύτερα γεύματα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Μαύρο μακαρόνι με φρεσκομανιταρόσαλτσα συν φέτα :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Κοντοσούβλι με πατάτες (μουστάρδα, λάδι, κουρκουμά, τσιμένι, λεμόνι, αλάτι, πιπέρι). Και ένα tip για όποιον θέλει, αν οι πατάτες σας βγαίνουν ψιλοωμές ή όχι όσο ψημένες θα θέλατε (σε ταψί στο φούρνο μιλάμε) σκεπάστε το ταψί με ένα κομμάτι λαδόκολλα το οποίο θα έχετε βρέξει και στραγγίσει πριν. Έτσι θα διατηρείται η υγρασία και οι πατάτες θα γίνουν σίγουρα μελωμένες και δε θα αρπάξουν από έξω ενώ μέσα θα 'κρατάνε' :01. Wink:

----------


## Predator1995

Protein cake με αλεύρι βρωμης κανέλα ασπραδια αυγού και μπανάνα!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

πω ρε φουστη οταν ακουω να λενε για πρωτεινικα κεικ και πρωτεινικα μπισκοτα γαλακτομπουρεκα η οτιδηποτε τετοιο. η θα φας κεικ η αστο τα αλλα ειναι ημιμετρα που στην τελικη παλι με θερμιδες θα σε φορτωσουν ενδεχωμενος γιατι θα πεις ε αφου ειναι απο πρωτεινη ας φαω περισσοτερο

----------


## Predator1995

οταν εχεις φτιαξει κατι με σωστες δοσολογιες δεν εχει προβλημα να φας το κεικ αυτο δεν εχει ζαχαρη δεν εχει βουτηρο δεν εχει τιποτα το αρνητικο εχει ασπραδια αυγου πρωτεινη βρωμη κανελα και καθε κεκακι εχει 170 θερμιδες 22 πρωτεινη 15 υδατανθρακα και 2 λιπαρα και αυτο βγαζει 6 κεκακια λοιπον δεν βλεπω κατι που να σε φορτωνει με περιττες θερμιδες

----------


## parex

> οταν εχεις φτιαξει κατι με σωστες δοσολογιες δεν εχει προβλημα να φας το κεικ αυτο δεν εχει ζαχαρη δεν εχει βουτηρο δεν εχει τιποτα το αρνητικο εχει ασπραδια αυγου πρωτεινη βρωμη κανελα και καθε κεκακι εχει 170 θερμιδες 22 πρωτεινη 15 υδατανθρακα και 2 λιπαρα και αυτο βγαζει 6 κεκακια λοιπον δεν βλεπω κατι που να σε φορτωνει με περιττες θερμιδες


Μπορείς να δώσεις όλα τα υλικά γιατί κάτι χάνω στη φώτο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Predator1995

> Μπορείς να δώσεις όλα τα υλικά γιατί κάτι χάνω στη φώτο 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


λοιπον 10 ασπραδια αυγου 3 σκουπ πρωτεινη οτι γευση θελεις εσυ εγω εβαλα σοκολατα 150 γραμμαρια βρωμη αλεσμενη 1 κουταλια της σουπας baking powder 1 ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου 1/2 κουταλακι κανελα: χτυπας στο μιξερ ασπραδια πρωτεινη κανελα και baking... μολις σφιξει το μιγμα ριχνεις τη βρωμη και το ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου και ανακατευεις... το ψηνεις στους 170 βαθμους για μιση ωρα περιπου.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## parex

> λοιπον 10 ασπραδια αυγου 3 σκουπ πρωτεινη οτι γευση θελεις εσυ εγω εβαλα σοκολατα 150 γραμμαρια βρωμη αλεσμενη 1 κουταλια της σουπας baking powder 1 ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου 1/2 κουταλακι κανελα: χτυπας στο μιξερ ασπραδια πρωτεινη κανελα και baking... μολις σφιξει το μιγμα ριχνεις τη βρωμη και το ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου και ανακατευεις... το ψηνεις στους 170 βαθμους για μιση ωρα περιπου..


Ευχαριστώ φίλε 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Predator1995

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


να σαι καλα και βγαινει πολυ ωραιο και σε μυρωδια και σε γευση

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Στερεο Post-wo μπιφτεκι με σαλατα μαρουλι κτλ

----------


## bocanegra180

Ρύζι με κοτόπουλο και χωριάτικη

----------


## bocanegra180

Ρύζι από χθες μαζί με τσιπούρα

----------


## Predator1995

μοσχαρι με αναμεικτα λαχανικα και καστανο ρυζι :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 



σπιτικα μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλο στο φουρνο + 3 στηθη κοτοπουλο στο φουρνο

----------


## Predator1995

100 γραμμάρια κοτόπουλο 30 γραμμάρια ρύζι 40 γραμμάρια σπανακορυζο αγκινάρες καρότο μπρόκολο κουνουπίδι και 30 γραμμάρια κίτρινο τυρί χαμηλών λιπαρών :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## bocanegra180

Χωριάτικη μαζί με μπουρέκι

----------


## bocanegra180

Μπιφτέκια κοτόπουλο με ρύζι και σαλάτα

----------


## bocanegra180

Σαλάτα με τόνο και ρύζι φουλ στον κουρκουμα. . .

----------


## parex

Πρωινό πιτακι βρωμησ, περίπου 1000 θερμίδες 
10 ασπραδια 
3 κροκουσ 
100 βρωμη 
1 μπανάνα 
1 κουταλιά μέλι 
Κανέλα

----------


## bocanegra180

Χωριάτικη με μυζήθρα και γαλοπούλα βραστή

----------


## psonara

παρεξ ωραιο φαινεται το πιτακι σου!η μπανανα ταιριαζει?
boca η μυζηθρα ποσα λιπαρα εχει και απο την προμηθευεσαι?

----------


## bocanegra180

> παρεξ ωραιο φαινεται το πιτακι σου!η μπανανα ταιριαζει?
> boca η μυζηθρα ποσα λιπαρα εχει και απο την προμηθευεσαι?


Θα σε γελάσω για το πόσα λιπαρά έχει η συγκεκριμένη διότι είναι σπιτική και μου την έχει στείλει η μητέρα μου από Χανιά. Γενικά η κρητική μυζήθρα παίζει περίπου στα 14 με 15% λιπαρά και 10 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης . Εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι να αγοράσεις έχω πάρει πολλές φορές και από σκλάβενίτη οπότε θα βρεις εκεί κατά 99%. Εάν πάω από σκλάβενίτη θα σου πω ακριβώς πόσα λιπαρά γράφει η συσκευασία.

----------


## ChrisOmo

Ηθελα να ρωτησω. Τα μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλου βγαινουν πιο οικονομικα απ το κοτοπουλο; Γενικα τι αλλο κρεατικο μπορω να φαω αντι για στηθος που να βγαινει στο ιδιο κοστος πανω κατω?

----------


## Levrone

Ωραίος ο ανανας!  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## parex

Βραδινό  :01. Wink: 
7ασπραδια 
1κροκος
3 φέτες τυρί dirrolo light

----------


## goldenera

> Ωραίος ο ανανας!


O ανανάς είναι πολύ ωραίος, οι φωτό σου έχουν τα χάλια τους ως συνήθως :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 


Λοιπόν το καλοκαίρι οδεύει επισήμως προς το τέλος του, οπότε η περίοδος όγκου ξεκινάει και πάλι :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL: 

Με πιτσούλες και ριζότα βέβαια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

Ρε γεροπαραξενε μονο γκρίνια είσαι? Πες μου!
Έχεις καταλάβει οτι είσαι κάποιας ηλικίας? Αμάν δηλαδή!!!!

Συνεχίζω ακάθεκτος  :01. Mr. Green:  Μετά από μια ωραία προπόνηση στήθους έχουμε φακές και 3 αυγά βραστά ολόκληρα! Πεντανοστιμα! Και που να ήτανε και φρεσκα δηλαδη! :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

Επειδή εσύ είσαι ασχετούλης με της φωτό σου φταίω εγώ τώρα? :01. Sad:  Τέσπα σε έχουμε μάθει :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: 

Να σε ρωτήσω βρε γιατρέ μου αυτές οι φακές (Ο Θεός να τις κάνει) πώς έχουν μαγειρευτεί και φαίνονται ξεφλούδισμένες οι καημένες? Τα αυγουλάκια πάντως φαίνονται ωραιότατα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

Δεν ήξερα πόση ώρα θέλουνε και τις άφησα 40 λεπτα. Ήταν όμως νόστιμες.

----------


## Levrone

Το τρίτο γευμα της ημερας
Παγκασιους και πατάτες βραστές στον ατμομαγειρα!

----------


## goldenera

> Δεν ήξερα πόση ώρα θέλουνε και τις άφησα 40 λεπτα. Ήταν όμως νόστιμες.



Γιατρέ δηλ. είναι νερόβραστες χωρίς άλλο πρόσθετο?

----------


## goldenera

> Το τρίτο γευμα της ημερας
> Παγκασιους και πατάτες βραστές στον ατμομαγειρα!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108714


Γεύματα εφάμιλλα προετοιμασίας για αγώνα, μπράβο Κωστή :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

Η φακή ναι εντελώς σκετη!
Είναι πεντανοστιμη! Νεροβραστη με λάδι από πάνω μετα το ψήσιμο!

Κάνω καλή διατροφή, έχω ξαναμπει σε προπονηση πάλι μετά από (αναγκαστικη) παύση κάποιων μηνων. Κάνω και ένα "σπάσιμο" στη διατροφη την εβδομάδα.

----------


## goldenera

Πεντανόστιμη νερόβραστη???? Μάλιστα....αφού το λες, έτσι θα είναι :01. Sad:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## bocanegra180

Ρύζι με γλώσσα. . .

----------


## Levrone

Σημερινό γεύμα,  κοτόπουλο βραστό στον ατμομαγειρα και πατάτα βραστή. Συν λάδι.

----------


## beefmeup

πως μπορεις κ το τρως στον ατμομαγειρα, ποτε δεν τα καταφερα, ολο με αναγουλιαζε.. :02. Puke:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Ρύζι με γλώσσα. . .


Γλωσσα ειναι αυτη; Η περκα; Φαινεται καπως ψωμομενη γι αυτο το λεω :01. Wink: 



> Σημερινό γεύμα,  κοτόπουλο βραστό στον ατμομαγειρα και πατάτα βραστή. Συν λάδι.


Φυλαξε κ λιγο για τον Golden που του αρεσουν τα νεροβραστα :01. Razz:      Μην μασας γιατρε ,συνεχισε ετσι κ το six pack ερχεται.  Να δουμε τι θα λεει μετα ο φιλος σου :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

Χρησταρα τα νεροβραστα είναι το πιο εύκολο πράγμα! Τα πετάς στον ατμομαγειρα, κυλάει ο χρόνος , και ψήνονται μονα τους!

EDIT : Διονύση πεινάω και δε δίνω πολύ βάση στη γεύση!

----------


## bocanegra180

> Γλωσσα ειναι αυτη; Η περκα; Φαινεται καπως ψωμομενη γι αυτο το λεω


Πόσο δίκιο έχετε κύριε Χρήστο. Περκα είναι. κεκτημένη ταχύτητα.

----------


## psonara

> πως μπορεις κ το τρως στον ατμομαγειρα, ποτε δεν τα καταφερα, ολο με αναγουλιαζε..


χα χα πρεπει να ειμαι απο τους λιγους ανθρωπους που τρωω μονο απο τον ατμομαγειρα.εχω ξεχασει τις αλλες γευσεις!ασε που μ'αρεσει κιολας! :08. Turtle:  :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

oxi γενικα δεν εχω θεμα με τον ατμομαγειρα, αλλα το κρεας κ το πσαρι απλα δεν παλευονται εκει..για ολα τα υπολοιπα, καλος ειναι.. :01. Smile:

----------


## psonara

> Σημερινό γεύμα,  κοτόπουλο βραστό στον ατμομαγειρα και πατάτα βραστή. Συν λάδι.


αυτο το γευμα ειναι το καθημερινο μου τα τελευταια ετη.καλη συνεχεια γιατρε στην προσπαθεια αυτη :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Σαν το φίλο μου τον Lotus Grill τιποτα! Τις προάλλες πήρα και νέο εξάρτημα, το καπάκι που έχει και ενσωματωμένο θερμόμετρο. Η "οικογένεια" μας μεγαλώνει! :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

Ευχαριστώ καλή μου!
Διονύση σαν τι τον χρησιμοποιείς τότε τον ατμομαγειρα?

Τώρα κάνω 3 γεύματα. Ίσως τα πάω στα 4. Είναι μια χαρά. 3 γευματα 30αρια άντε να γίνουν 4 το πολύ. Οι εποχές "νυστάζω αλλά περιμένω  να κάνω το γεύμα" ευτυχως πέθαναν προ καιρού. Και δε γίνεται πλέον για μενα.

----------


## beefmeup

τον βαζω πανω στο γραφειο να κραταει τα χαρτια :01. Mr. Green: 
ε, για ολα τα αλλα εκτος απο κρεας κ πσαρι..λαχανικα, ρυζι, ακομα κ οσπρια, πατατες, αυγα κλπ κλπ..

----------


## Levrone

Πατάτες και αυγά κι εγώ.

Ρύζι δε γινεται να ψήσω.

----------


## beefmeup

γιατι οχι, ειδικα το κατσανο ρυζι το βραζει κ χωρις να το μουλιασεις πρωτα..κ γενικα το ρυζι γινεται γαματο εκει..ο βασικος λογος που τον ειχα παρει, ηταν αυτος, γιατι παντα ειμουν λιγο αμπαλος στο μαγειρεμα του ρυζιου..

----------


## Levrone

Θέλει ένα δοχείο που βάζεις μέσα το ρύζι με νερό σωστά? Ε αυτό είναι κάπου στο Ηράκλειο χαμενο.
Κατά τ αλλα όντως το βράζει ωραία.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι αυτο θελει..κριιμας.

----------


## psonara

ουτε εγω εχω βρασει ποτε ρυζι εκει!ασε που δεν το εχω με το βρασιμο και κοιταω τα λεπτα που αναγραφει η συσκευασια και παντα μου βγαινει η' πολυ βραμενο η' ωμο!
ευτυχως στα αυγα εχω βραστηρα και σφυριζει οταν ειναι ετοιμα!πατατα μου τη βραζει η μαμα γιατι κι εχει η' γινοταν νιανια η' ηταν πετρα! :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

> Φυλαξε κ λιγο για τον Golden που του αρεσουν τα νεροβραστα     Μην μασας γιατρε ,συνεχισε ετσι κ το six pack ερχεται.  Να δουμε τι θα λεει μετα ο φιλος σου


Χρήστο μου, τα έχω φάει χρόνια τα νερόβραστα και τους τόνους σε νερό κατε'υθείαν από την κονσέρβα, αλλά σίγουρα δε θα σου πω ότι τα απολάμβανα ως γεύση :01. Wink:  Όσο για το γιατρό όχι μόνο six pack, μέχρι και σε αγώνες τον κόβω σε λίγο καιρό με τα bodybuildοαγωνιστικά του γεύματα :03. Thumb up:  Απλά έχω πάθει αγκύλωση στο σβέρκο από τις φωτό του, και σύντομα θα χρειαστώ τη βοήθεια του :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## bocanegra180

Φακές με μυζήθρα από πάνω. . . Όνειρο

----------


## Levrone

> Απλά έχω πάθει αγκύλωση στο σβέρκο από τις φωτό του, και σύντομα θα χρειαστώ τη βοήθεια του


Έννοια σου μα θα φας τόσο δυνατή σφαλιάρα που θα τα ξεχάσεις όλα! Να σαι σίγουρος! :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Post-workout μετα απο back day

----------


## Levrone

Κοτόπουλο από χτες στο Λοτους και πατάτα βραστή στον ατμομαγειρα. Μα τω Θεώ την άλλη φορά που θα ανάψω κάρβουνα θα βάλω μόνο κοτόπουλο πάνω. Πιο καλό κι απ την καλύτερη μπριτζολα. Μένει να πάρω και σκονη μουσταρδα και θα φυσάει!

----------


## Levrone

Πριν από μια προπόνηση πλάτης (που θα διεξαχθει πιο μετα). Σολωμός πατάτα μαρούλι!

----------


## goldenera

> Έννοια σου μα θα φας τόσο δυνατή σφαλιάρα που θα τα ξεχάσεις όλα! Να σαι σίγουρος!


Δε θα προλάβεις όμως, είπαμε παιδάκια σαν εσένα θέλω 10 για πρωινό :01. Wink: 




> Κοτόπουλο από χτες στο Λοτους και πατάτα βραστή στον ατμομαγειρα. Μα τω Θεώ την άλλη φορά που θα ανάψω κάρβουνα θα βάλω μόνο κοτόπουλο πάνω. Πιο καλό κι απ την καλύτερη μπριτζολα. Μένει να πάρω και σκονη μουσταρδα και θα φυσάει!


Πρόσεχε μόνο μη φυσήξει πολύ και χάσεις τη μουσταρδόσκονη :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Υ.Γ.  Μπρι*ΤΖ*όλα??????? Καινούριο είδος κρέατος είναι αυτό? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## goldenera

Όχι σαν αυτό που έφτιαχνε η συγχωρεμένη η γιαγιά στο χωριό και έχει μείνει ανεξίτηλα στη μνήμη σαν γεύση, αλλά σχετικά καλό. Κοτόπουλο με ρύζι στο φούρνο (συν μια πατάτα που βρήκα ξέμπαρκη και είπα να την προσθέσω :01. Wink: )

----------


## psonara

μοσχαρισιος κιμας απαχος με φρεσκια ντοματα χωρις λαδι.μπασματι και ανθοτυρο!τελικα βρηκα boca και με 10% λιπαρα. :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara



----------


## Levrone

Φακές νεροβραστες με λάδι και σολωμός!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μπραβο γιατρε το εχεις παρει ζεστα. Καποιες καλυτερες συνθηκες εργασιας η ωραριου ειναι η αιτια που το αποφασισες; Η ετσι απλα;  Εαν κανεις κ προπονησεις παρε κ καμια καλη πολυβιταμινα :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Κοίτα Χρήστο οι συνθήκες είναι ίδιες.
Όμως δε θέλω να πάω στα 60 και τότε να νοιαστω για την υγεία μου και να τρέχω τότε να σώσω τα ασυμμάζευτα. Στόχος μου είναι προπόνηση 3 φορές την εβδομάδα.Ανάλογα και με τις εφημερίες. Μου δίνει φυσική κατάσταση , καλή ψυχολογία και με βάζει στην κατεύθυνση της καλής διατροφής , γιατί χωρίς προπόνηση η καλή διατροφή μου είναι δύσκολη.

Σήμερα πχ έκανα στήθος. Αύριο πλάτη. Πέμπτη δεν μπορω. Παρασκευή μπορω. Σάββατο αερόβιο. Και αν δεν εχω αντοχή δε θα πάω. 

Και σε παρακαλώ να με παρακολουθείς πιο προσεκτικά!!!!!! :01. Razz:  




> Οι παλιές αγάπες πάνε στον παράδεισο...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108893

----------


## Levrone

Φακές βραστές από χτες με κομμάτια βραστό κοτόπουλο , κομμένα με το αγαπημένο μου σκεύος : το ψαλίδι της κουζίνας!
Η φακή είναι απαικτη!!! Αν και χτεσινή! :01. Razz:

----------


## bocanegra180

> μοσχαρισιος κιμας απαχος με φρεσκια ντοματα χωρις λαδι.μπασματι και ανθοτυρο!τελικα βρηκα boca και με 10% λιπαρα.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108980


Μια χαρά. Από γεύση πως είναι? Αλμυρή ή ουδέτερη λόγω χαμηλών λιπαρών? Μυζήθρα βρήκες να φανταστώ? Γιατί μιλάς για ανθότυρο.
Γιατρέ τα φαγητά σου αξιοζήλευτα για bbing.
Δύο γεύματα μου από τις τελευταίες μέρες 
Κοτόπουλο με πατάτες και πιπεριές στο φούρνο

Μακαρόνια ολικής μαζί με σνιτσελ σπιτικό

Και πάντα μαζί με σαλατουλα και μυζήθρα. 
Όποιος δεν έχει δοκιμάσει πιπεριές μέσα στις πατάτες με κοτόπουλο στο φούρνο να το κάνει οπωσδήποτε.

----------


## Levrone

Κι εσύ όμως bocanegra πολύ καλός!

Σήμερα μπιφτέκια με βραστή πατάτα

----------


## Nive

Γιατρε φαινονται λουκουμι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Εμενα μονο οι πατατες! Τα μπιφτεκια μοιαζουν  τηγανιτα κ  ισως με περισσοτερο ψωμι μεσα.
Αλλα δεν πειραζει η προσπαθεια του γιατρου ειναι μεγαλη κ σωστη τελευταια.

----------


## psonara

πολυ ωραια τα πιατα και του boca και του γιατρου.μπραβο!
οσο για το ανθοτυρο παιρνω ηπειρου με 10% λιπαρα.γευση ουδετερη.γενικα δεν μ'αρεσουν τα αλμυρα διοτι δεν τρωω αλατι.και πριν απο χρονια πριν αρχισω τη μπιλντερικη διατροφη και ετρωγα της μαμας,παλι δεν ετρωγα αλατι γιατι και αυτη δεν το χρησιμοποιει. :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

> ^^ Εμενα μονο οι πατατες! Τα μπιφτεκια μοιαζουν  τηγανιτα κ  ισως με περισσοτερο ψωμι μεσα..


Όχι δεν είναι τηγανιτά. Σε ταψί έστρωσε μια λαδόκολλα και τα άπλωσα πάνω και τα έβαλα στο φούρνο.

----------


## tryfonas96

Mesimeriano

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Η αγαπημενη μου τουρτα αριστουργημα ,οποτε εχω ορεξη :08. Food:  την φτιαχνω.
Καθαρο βαρος 6-7 κιλα :01. Mr. Green:  ,τρεις στρωσεις μπισκοτα σαβαγιαρ βουτηγμενα σε λικερ κ κονιακ (οποιος φαει πολυ κινδυνευει σε αλκοτεστ :01. Razz: ) ,δυο στρωσεις φρουτα κομποστα ροδακινο κ ανανα (2 προς 1) ,τρεις στρωσεις διαφορετικες κρεμες (η επανω ειναι σαντιγυ κ με whey μεσα για καλυτερη πυκνοτητα-υφη κ λιγοτερες τυψεις :01. Mr. Green: )
Κ δυο στρωσεις καβουρδισμενο αμυγδαλο ψιλοκομμενο.  Κ λιγο κανελλα Κευλανης απο πανω...ετσι για ρυθμιση της γλυκοζης :01. Wink: 

*Για να ηταν τελεια επρεπε η εξωτερικη στρωση σαντιγης να ηταν στην μιση ποσοτητα.

----------


## bocanegra180

Πολύ εντυπωσιακή η τούρτα κύριε Χρήστο και σίγουρα θα είναι πεντανόστιμη. 
Σήμερα ρύζι με γαλοπούλα και λαχανικά για μεσημέρι και πρωί κουακερόπιτα με μέλι

----------


## bocanegra180



----------


## goldenera

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109303
> Η αγαπημενη μου τουρτα αριστουργημα ,οποτε εχω ορεξη την φτιαχνω.
> Καθαρο βαρος 6-7 κιλα ,τρεις στρωσεις μπισκοτα σαβαγιαρ βουτηγμενα σε λικερ κ κονιακ (οποιος φαει πολυ κινδυνευει σε αλκοτεστ) ,δυο στρωσεις φρουτα κομποστα ροδακινο κ ανανα (2 προς 1) ,τρεις στρωσεις διαφορετικες κρεμες (η επανω ειναι σαντιγυ κ με whey μεσα για καλυτερη πυκνοτητα-υφη κ λιγοτερες τυψεις)
> Κ δυο στρωσεις καβουρδισμενο αμυγδαλο ψιλοκομμενο.  Κ λιγο κανελλα Κευλανης απο πανω...ετσι για ρυθμιση της γλυκοζης
> 
> *Για να ηταν τελεια επρεπε η εξωτερικη στρωση σαντιγης να ηταν στην μιση ποσοτητα.


Xρήστο αυτές οι σπιτικές τούρτες που μας έφτιαχναν και οι γιαγιάδες μας με τα σαβαγιάρ έχουν μεγαλώσει και γιορτάσει γενιές και γενιές :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Predator1995

protein pancake για απογευματινο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beegee

ψαροκατασταση σημερα ...
μυλοκοπι με λαχανικα , γαυρακι τηγανιτο και ταραμοσαλατα λατρεμενη  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## pavlito10

τιμιο μεταπροπονητικο, μακαρονια με φιλετο κοτοπουλο

----------


## goldenera

Ωραία το αναφέρεις ως τίμιο και όντος είναι :03. Thumb up: 

Κυριακάτικο το τραπέζι σήμερα με χτένι και καροτάκια στην κατσαρόλα με σαλτσούλα και μπασματόρυζο με ανακατεμένα λαχανικά. :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Σήμερα σολωμος και πατατα

----------


## goldenera

All day που λένει και οι Αμερικάνοι, μακαρονάδα με κιμά αγαπημένο των παιδιών και άλλων πολλών :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ωραια τα μακαρονακια με τον κιμα ,αλλα σαν μικρη μεριδα δεν ειναι; Εσυ την εφαγες Γιαννη; :01. Razz:  Η ετσι ηταν για την φωτο;

----------


## beefmeup

μπορει το πιατο με το ντιζαην να ειναι απο αυτα τα τεραστια, σαν λεκανες :01. Razz:

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Α ρε Τσίπρα! Ούτε μακαρόνια δεν θα μπορούμε να τρώμε... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## FatCap

Γιατι δεν υπαρχει θεμα με τα cheat meals;   :01. Sad:   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

*Μέγα Βραδυνό Cheat meal!*

----------


## bocanegra180

> Γιατι δεν υπαρχει θεμα με τα cheat meals;


Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει. Ψάξε μέγα βραδινό cheat meal ή κάπως έτσι.

----------


## FatCap

> *Μέγα Βραδυνό Cheat meal!*


 :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  Nα σαι καλα!

----------


## psonara

> All day που λένει και οι Αμερικάνοι, μακαρονάδα με κιμά αγαπημένο των παιδιών και άλλων πολλών


α ρε σεφ γκολντεν...αγαπημενο φαγητο αλλα οπως ειπαν οι συμφορουμιτες,,,μικρη μεριδα :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Χαχαα πως απο την μεριδα σπουργιτιων του Golden φτασαμε στα cheat meals δεν ξερω! Εκτος αν εχει δικιο ο Διονυσης κ ειναι πιατο λεκανη :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Χαχαχα, αφού ξέρεις Χρήστο μου ότι έτσι τρώω εγώ σαν σπουργίτι γι'αυτό και είμαι fit :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  Mην ψαρώνετε παίδες για τις ανάγκες της φωτό είναι η μεριδούλα, επί 4 υπολογίστε ήταν αυτό που έφαγα :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## bocanegra180

Ομελέτα στο αντικολλητικό και γλυκοπατάτα στο φούρνο

----------


## bocanegra180

Γαύρος στο φούρνο με ρύζι

----------


## Feth

150 γραμμαρια μοσχαρι+150 γραμμαρια μπασματι+500 γραμμαρια σταφυλι

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ ωραια-δυνατα τα τελευταια δυο πιατα :03. Thumb up:  ,κ ο γαυρος ζωντανος κ οσο γινεται λιγοτερο ''καταπονημενος'' :01. Wink:  απο το μαγειρεμα φαινεται ,κ το μοσχαρακι του πατριωτακι μου ,ελαφρυ με τα ζουμακια του μεσα :01. Wink:

----------


## Eggbo

Πατατα/ρυζι + κοτοπουλο
4 τοστ με φυστικοβουτιρο γαλοπουλα και φετα
2 χουφτες καρυδια +αμυγδαλα
4 shaker whey
Οι μπανανες γιναν 4

Οι προμηθειες μου για το δρομολογιο που φευγω για αυτο το διημερο!

----------


## Tolis 1989



----------


## ZipC

Χρωστουσα απο το log μου στον Διονυση/beef τις τσιπουρες της 
επομενης ψαριας.Μου εκατσαν λαβρακια αλλα δεν με χαλασε καθολου.
Ουτε και τα 5 ατομα που τα φαγαμε παρεα.
Η μονη παραπονεμενη παραμενει η κορη μου που παλι μας εβλεπε με απορια.
Που θα παει,θα βγαλει δοντια............
Νομιζω 3η φωτο μετα το δραμα θα ηταν αδικο να βαλω!!!

----------


## beefmeup

ζορικο :03. Clap: 
εισαι συστηματικος με το ψαρεμα ε?

----------


## goldenera

Ρόκα. μαρούλι,ντομάτα, κρεμμύδι, λεμόνι, λάδι. αλάτι και.....σταφύλι μαύρο λεπτόφλουδο γλυκήτατο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## bocanegra180

300γρ μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλο με βρώμη, 300 γλυκοπατάτα και σαλάτα

----------


## goldenera

Μακαρόνι χοντρό, μανιτάρια, λουκάνικο, φιλέτο χοιρινό, κουρκουμάς, τσιμένι, θα προστεθεί τυρί από πάνω και θα μπει για 10 λεπτά στο φούρνο.....και βουρ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Kαι πάμε.....

----------


## aepiskeptis

Mπιφτεκακια, πατατουλες, μπρόκολο, παντζάρια

----------


## lila_1

κανέλα έβαλες πάνω στο παντζάρι ρε ανισόρροπε  :01. Razz:

----------


## aepiskeptis

Μουσταλευριά (γλυκό #1 για σήμερα)

----------


## aepiskeptis

Στην πατάτα, αλλά πήγε παραδίπλα 
 Νο γουορις η κανέλα πάει παντού 




Σκέψου ότι στα μπιφτεκακια βάζω στο ζύμωμα κανέλα, μοσχοκάρυδο, κουρκουμα, τζιντζερ

----------


## lila_1

βαλε κετσαπ στη μπατάτα μωρε....άκου κανέλα...

----------


## aepiskeptis

Βραστή πατάτα=> αλάτι + κανέλα 
Κι η κέτσαπ πολύ καλή, αλλά δεν έχει το μαγαζί 

Γλυκό #2 για σήμερα 

Έκδοση γλυκιας τυρόπιτας με μυζήθρα στην τοστιέρα

----------


## lila_1

είσαι έγκυος?

----------


## ZipC

> ζορικοεισαι συστηματικος με το ψαρεμα ε?


Οπως ανεφερα στο log,εκοψα μια μερα απο το γυμνστηριο για να παω στο ψαρεμα :01. Mr. Green: 
Καποιος ομως με ματιασε και εχω χασει τις υπολοιπες προπονησεις της εβδομαδας αλλα
και τις αποδρασεις στις ακτες.Πυρετος,πονο σε στομαχι και πλατη,ατονια....

----------


## bocanegra180



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Οπως ανεφερα στο log,εκοψα μια μερα απο το γυμνστηριο για να παω στο ψαρεμα
> Καποιος ομως με ματιασε και εχω χασει τις υπολοιπες προπονησεις της εβδομαδας αλλα
> και τις αποδρασεις στις ακτες.Πυρετος,πονο σε στομαχι και πλατη,ατονια....


Την ''πατησες'' εκει στις ακτες γιατι αλλαζει ο καιρος ,περαστικα.

----------


## ZipC

> Την ''πατησες'' εκει στις ακτες γιατι αλλαζει ο καιρος ,περαστικα.


Eυχαριστω Χρηστο.
Μαλλον ο μικρος εφερε κατι απο το σχολειο πιστευω.
Οι ακτες εδω ειναι "παστρικες" :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

ψαρονεφρι και γαλοπουλα ετοιμααααα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  ( βρασμενα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: )

----------


## Predator1995

σημερα για βραδινο γαριδομακαροναδα με αυγουλακια :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Γιουβέτσι κλάσικ αλλά με φιλέτο κοτόπουλο:





Και πουρές με συκώτι:

----------


## goldenera

Σπανακόρυζο.....





και λίγο επιδόρπιο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beegee

γιαννη τι υπεροχο κεηκ ειναι αυτο?????   :02. Shock:   :03. Bowdown: 
αν ειναι αγοραστο πρεπει να μαθω το μαγαζι , αν ειναι σπιτικο τα συγχαρητηρια μου στον σεφ και θελω την συνταγη  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

γιαννη εμενα προσωπικα με στοιχειωσε το γιουβετσι αυτο ειχα καιρο να μπω το επαθα το κοκομπλοκο :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εννοειται οτι το επιδορπιο ειναι του Σεφ! :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up: 


Ομελετιτσα με σταγονες λαδι ,μανιταρια κ λιγο κεφαλογραβιερα vs βραστων αυγων με ντοματα.  Ενα απλο κ ευκολο γευμα για βραδυ οταν δεν εχεις κατι αλλο.

----------


## goldenera

Σούπερ Χρήστο, και εγώ συχνά φτιάχνω μια γρήγορη κρητικοντακοσαλάτα......η δε αναφορά σου στις 'σταγόνες λάδι' με τσάκισε :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Χαχαα ''σταγονες λαδι'' εννοω λιγο για βοηθεια στο αντικολητικο . Το λαδι που φαινεται μη  νομιζεις ,ειναι ωμο κ στη σαλατα που κυλησε :01. Razz:

----------


## beegee

δυο πιατα προς επιλογη  :01. Mr. Green:  για μενα αναγκαστικα το δευτερο αλλα πηρα και μια μπουκιτσα απο το πρωτο  :01. Mr. Green:  κατσικακι απο το χωριο με πατατες και γιουβαρλακια με κιμα κοτοπουλου και χορταρικα

----------


## vaggan

μμμμ μπιτζαραα τρελλαινομαι σου λεωωωω πιο πολυ ζηλεψα τις πατατες τωρα γιουβαρλακια εφαγα χθες περιμενω να μου τα φτιαξεις πως και πως :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:

----------


## beegee

ε αν αργησω..φαε  :01. Razz:

----------


## bocanegra180

250γρ πέρκα,200 ρύζι 200 γλυκοπατάτα και σαλάτα. Μετά την φωτογραφία το φαγητό καλύφθηκε στην κυριολεξία από ρίγανη κουρκουμα καγιέν.

Αντί για την άνοστη,λόγω εποχής, σαλάτα θα προτιμούσα μπρόκολο αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είχα για να φτιάξω.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> δυο πιατα προς επιλογη  για μενα αναγκαστικα το δευτερο αλλα πηρα και μια μπουκιτσα απο το πρωτο  κατσικακι απο το χωριο με πατατες


Πεντανοστιμο κ καλομαγειρεμενο φαινεται το κατσικακι Γιωργια ,αλλα μονο για ''γλυψιμο'' μου φαινεται οτι κανουν βρε παιδι μου! :01. Razz:   Εκτος εαν μετα απο τα προκατακτικα ολοκληρωνεις (το γευμα) :01. Mr. Green:  με τα γιουβαρλακια

----------


## beegee

χαχαχαχα  ειναι μεγαλο το πιατο χρηστο  :01. Mr. Green:  αν και ειχε καμποσο ακομα στη λαδοκολλα  :03. Thumb up: αυτο ηταν για τις αναγκες της φωτογραφισης  :01. Smile: 
αλλα αν δεν φθανει βαζουμε τα γιουβαρλακια για σουπιτσα πρωτο πιατο και μετα ξεκοκκαλιζουμε και το κατσικακι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

pancakes πρωτεινης με σιροπακι απο το myprotein και ολα good ολα ωραια :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## imbacook

Πολυ δυνατοο..μακρο ;?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G925F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Predator1995

> Πολυ δυνατοο..μακρο ;?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G925F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


χονδρικα θα σου απαντησω γιατι η αληθεια ειναι δεν τα μετραω ακιβως :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

εχει 35 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη 16-17 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα και 4,6 γραμμαρια λιπαρα γιατι το σιροπι ειναι χωρις υδατανθρακα και λιπαρα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## imbacook

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G925F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Predator1995

Η σημερινη μαγειρικη ολα τα λεφτα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 







και φυσικα το πιατο μου :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Γρήγορο και προσωπικά για εμένα τρομερή γεύση. Παξιμάδι κρίθινο, ντομάτα, κρεμμύδι, φέτα, ελιές, μαρούλι, αυγά, λάδι, ξύδι, πιπέρι, ρίγανη.

----------


## goldenera

Η κατανάλωση πραγματοποιήθηκε από τα αριστερά (όπως βλέπετε τη φωτό) προς τα δεξιά :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Ολα με τη σειρα δλδ Γιαννη μονος σου; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beegee

μουζακος σημερα  :08. Elephant:  ολη μερα παλευω να μην φαω δευτερο κομματι  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

απογευματινο πιτακι βρωμης και για βραδινο ομελετα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

> μουζακος σημερα  ολη μερα παλευω να μην φαω δευτερο κομματι


αυτα ειναι και δεν καταλαβαινω τι κρατιεσαι η καλυτερη αντιμετωπιση του πειρασμου ειναι να υποκυψεις :01. Razz: φαε χωρις καμια τυψη δεν τρως καθε μερα

----------


## beegee

βαγγο ειμαι γνησια εκπροσωπος αυτης της αποψης εδω και χρονια  :01. Mr. Green:  αλλα σημερα καταφερα να κρατηθω  :03. Thumb up: 
(αν και εχω ωρα ακομα μεχρι να κοιμηθω  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Επιδορπιο

----------


## goldenera

> ^^Ολα με τη σειρα δλδ Γιαννη μονος σου;


Ολομόναχος Χρήστο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## psonara

> μουζακος σημερα  ολη μερα παλευω να μην φαω δευτερο κομματι


σκετος πειρασμος.εχει και ωραιο χρωμα! :03. Clap:

----------


## beegee

σκετη ''μπομπα''  θερμιδων ειναι ο ατιμος  :01. Mr. Green:  αλλα του χω αδυναμια ..μια στο τοσο τον τιμω δεοντως  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995



----------


## bocanegra180

Συκώτι πατάτα μπρόκολο

----------


## bocanegra180

Πέρκα με κολοκύθι πατάτα καρότο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

pre-wo ...μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλο,jasmine rice και βραστα κολοκυθια...εριξα κ λιγο πετιμεζι απο πανω σε ολα.

----------


## bocanegra180

Σήμερα δοκίμασα πρώτη φορά να κάνω μπιφτέκια στο αντικολλητικό μιας και μέχρι τώρα τα έκανα μόνο στο φούρνο σε αντικολλητικό χαρτί. Βγήκαν σούπερ. Έγινε λίγο χάλια το τηγάνι μιας και δε βάζω καθόλου λάδι αλλά καθάρισε πολύ εύκολα μετά.

----------


## Levrone

Χτες..χοιρινα παΐδια και λουκανικα

----------


## Feth



----------


## Predator1995

εχουμε φαβα με κοτοπουλο :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 



μπριζολα με πατατα βραστη κουνουπιδι και μουσταρδα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lupus dei

> Επιδορπιο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110726


wtf??? που πουλανε αυτο το αριστουργημα?!?!?!?!

----------


## goldenera

Τυρόψωμο homemade:




Kαι αν σας 'πήρε η μπάλα' και δεν προλαβαίνετε, κοτοπουλάκι έτοιμο ψημένο από σούπερ μάρκετ ή αλλού της εμπιστοσύνης σας, το ξεκοκαλίζουμε, παίρνουμε τα κόκκαλα τα βράζουμε μαζί με ρύζι (για να δώσουμε γεύση και ρίχνουμε και καμιά πετσούλα μέσα), και τρώμε στα γρήγορα.




Αν έχουμε και μπροκολάκι είμαστε κομπλέ :01. Wink:

----------


## parex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τηγανιτος σολωμος  :08. Food:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Post-wo...Λοιπον μαγκες,εδω εχουμε πενυρλι(η ζυμη ειναι σαν τις στρογγυλες πιτες που τρωμε μαζι με τις μπριζολες σε φαση bbq κτλ oχι τπτ σαπιλα) με αυγο,απο κατω τυρι γκουντα και απο κατω σνιτσελ και κετσαπ.

----------


## vaggan

μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ θα το δοκιμασω αυριο :01. Razz:

----------


## LostAvenue

Cobra ωραιο πιατο φίλε! Γκουρμεδιες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αυτα παθαινει κανεις οταν μπαινει εδω βραδυατικα! :01. Mr. Green: 
Ομελετα με εξι αυγα ,1 μεγαλη πιπερια φλωρινης μεσα κ κεφαλογραβιερα

----------


## LostAvenue

Χρήστο και κανένα κρεμμυδι/ντομάτα μέσα και θα ήταν αλλού χαχαχα, ομελεταρα εγγύηση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beegee

και μανιταρια και γαλοπουλα  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μονο μανιταρια απ αυτα μεσα :01. Wink:  ,κ για πιο extreme καταστασεις :05. Weights:  κανενα ζαμπονοειδες
Ντοματα συνοδεια με λαδακι κ ριγανη

----------


## beegee

και ψωμακι ψημενο με λαδι και ριγανη ... α ρε χρηστο βραδυατικα .....  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Καλα...την εφαγα μπας κ ''απορροφησει'' καπως το pre workout που πηρα βραδυατικα κ μπορεσω να κοιμηθω καποια στιγμη! :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ψωμακια σημερα με μηξη :01. Mr. Green:  τεσσαρων αλευριων ,σκληρο κ μαλακο ποιοτητας αλευρομηλου ,ολικης κ ζεας.


Κ η δευτερη παρτιδα

----------


## beegee

μπιφτεκι και καστανο ρυζι με μανιταρια , παρμεζανα κ μουσταρδα  :01. Smile:

----------


## vaggan

καλο αλλα η μεριδα ειναι για χομπιτ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beegee

ρε ειναι μεγαλο το πιατο  :01. Mr. Green:  αμα το δεις απο κοντα ειναι μεριδα για ορκ ... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

το ψηνεις??? :01. Razz:

----------


## beegee

γιαμ γιαμμμμμμ ...λατρεμενοοοο  :02. Shock:   :02. Love:

----------


## Fataoulas

Τονος στο φουρνο με πατατουλες, κολυκυθακια και πρασινη πιπερια

----------


## lupus dei

θα μπορουσα καθε μερα να τρωω... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Post-wo + 1 λεμονι στημμενο + ελαιολαδο

----------


## beegee

μπιφτεκι με πατατες μπειμπι με μελι και μουσταρδα ( εδω φαινονται γιγας βεβαια  :01. Mr. Green: ) και κουνουπιδι

----------


## bocanegra180

Για δώσε πληροφορίες για τις πατάτες αν μπορείς. . . .
Χωρίς μουσταρδα γίνονται?

----------


## beegee

οπως θελεις γινονται ... οι συγκεκριμενες ειναι πλυμμενες καλα γιατι τις βαζω με τη φλουδα . μετα τις βραζω να μαλακωσουν λιγο και μετα στο ταψι  με μειγμα που χω χτυπησει στο μουλτι  ( λαδι, μουσταρδα , μελι , αρωμα σκορδου , πορτοκαλι  ) αλατι ριγανη και τις αφηνω να παρουν χρωμα .

----------


## bocanegra180

Ευχαριστώώ

----------


## vaggan

ετσι bee eat clean.... :01. Smile: ωραια φαινονται

----------


## Feth

μεσημερι




βραδυ

----------


## beegee

γαριδες με ρακη και μουσταρδα  :01. Wink: 


γαριδες σαγανακι  :01. Smile: 


αθερινα :01. Mr. Green: 


και σταμναγκαθια  :01. Razz:

----------


## bocanegra180

Πέρκα, πατάτα στο αλουμινοχαρτο και πιπεριές γεμιστές με φέτα

----------


## vaggan

> γαριδες με ρακη και μουσταρδα 
> 
> 
> γαριδες σαγανακι 
> 
> 
> αθερινα
> 
> 
> και σταμναγκαθια


καλεεεεεεε εσυ δεν εισαι γυναικααα εσυ εισαι νοικοκυρααααααααα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## beegee

αχ κερατουκλη με καταλαβες ...  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

μην το παρεξηγεις χαχα εγω το ειπα οτι εσυ εισαι κατι παραπανω απο γυναικα γιατι υπαρχουν κατι γυναικες που ουτε βραστα αυγα δεν ξερουν να φτιαχνουν :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## beegee

ασε το γλυψιμο πονηρε βαγγαν  :01. Sneaky: 
εσενα για σουβλακια θα σε παω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

μαζι σου και για σαλιγκαριαααα :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beegee

κολοκυθακια γεμιστα με κρεμα αυγολεμονο :03. Bowdown:

----------


## vaggan

μμ τελεια φαινονται....να χα ενα πιατο τωρα

----------


## aepiskeptis

Off day "ομελέτα "

Τσιγαριζω κρεμμύδι φρέσκο ψιλοκομμένο, baby σπανάκι , 1 βραστό κολοκυθακι, ρίχνω ψητό μοσχάρι που έχω για ομελέτες, 4 αυγά, πιπέρι καγιέν, κιτρινοριζα, πιπεροριζα, κανέλα, 1 φέτα τυρί

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Γαματο φαινεται κ χαιρομαι που δεν εισαι απο αυτους που πετανε τους κροκους  :01. Smile:

----------


## beegee

> μμ τελεια φαινονται....να χα ενα πιατο τωρα


κοπιασε  :01. Mr. Green: 




> Off day "ομελέτα "
> 
> Τσιγαριζω κρεμμύδι φρέσκο ψιλοκομμένο, baby σπανάκι , 1 βραστό κολοκυθακι, ρίχνω ψητό μοσχάρι που έχω για ομελέτες, 4 αυγά, πιπέρι καγιέν, κιτρινοριζα, πιπεροριζα, κανέλα, 1 φέτα τυρί


ωραιο φενεται... :03. Thumb up: 
η κανελα απλα με χαλσε λιγο ..η κιτρινοριζα ειναι ο κουρκουμας ???

----------


## aepiskeptis

Tnx
Ναι ο κουρκουμας. Ε καλά εσύ μη βάλεις κανέλα, βάζω παντού, στα κρέατα, στα ψάρια, στα γλυκά, παντού όμως, σε φαση καταντάει γελοιο/τραγικο.


Ββερ

Τνχ, φαντασου να πέταγα τους κρόκους και να έβαζα μπέικον ή εχτρα τυρί.... ακυρο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Kυνηγας να ριξεις το GI? :08. Turtle:

----------


## aepiskeptis

Στην αρχή ναι

 Τώρα πια

 Μy nick is aepiskeptis and iam an addict

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Off day "ομελέτα "
> 
> Τσιγαριζω κρεμμύδι φρέσκο ψιλοκομμένο, baby σπανάκι , 1 βραστό κολοκυθακι, ρίχνω ψητό μοσχάρι που έχω για ομελέτες, 4 αυγά, πιπέρι καγιέν, κιτρινοριζα, πιπεροριζα, κανέλα, 1 φέτα τυρί 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112259


Αυτο παντως ομελετα δεν λεγεται , ειναι....κρεμμύδι φρέσκο ψιλοκομμένο, baby σπανάκι , 1 βραστό κολοκυθακι,  ψητό μοσχάρι , 4 αυγά, πιπέρι καγιέν, κιτρινοριζα, πιπεροριζα, κανέλα, 1 φέτα τυρί 
Αν κτυπαγες τα αυγα κ τα εκανες ολα ενα κουρκουτι ,τοτε μπορει κ να ητανε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aepiskeptis

Χρησταρε αυτό πως θα το λέμε;

Για το φύλλο (αλεύρι, χλιαρό νερό, ελαιόλαδο, τσικουδιά)
Γέμιση (ψητό μοσχάρι, βραστό κολοκυθακι, παντζάρια, βραστά καρότα, μυζήθρα)

----------


## beefmeup

> Χρησταρε αυτό πως θα το λέμε;


αηδια??
 :01. Razz:

----------


## aepiskeptis

Χαχα χα χα καλό 




 Πρόσεξέ το θείο Βεεφουλη γυναικείο χιούμορ...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τα μισα Διονυση...βασικα ουτε,το 1/4

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Χρησταρε αυτό πως θα το λέμε;




Μιξης  μερικως απροσδιοριστων κ ασυμβατων υλικων :01. Razz:

----------


## bocanegra180

Ξεπάγωσα κιμά κοτόπουλο που είχα και τελευταία στιγμή είδα ότι δεν έχω ούτε ντομάτα ούτε κρεμμύδι να βάλω μέσα για να κάνω μπιφτέκια. Έτσι έβαλα μόνο βρώμη, αβγά και διάφορα μπαχαρικά και χωρίς να το περιμένω βγήκαν πάρα πολύ καλά. Οπότε κάντε τα έτσι άφοβα. Μαζί και μπρόκολο και πατάτα στον φούρνο

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Το τερματισα σημερα, μακαροναδα με φετα, χωριατικο λουκανικο, γαλοπουλα, λιγο μοσχαρακι κ σαλτσα. Το λουκανικο πρωτα το εβρασα, μετά το τηγανισα κ μεσα πεταξα  τη φετα κ τα μακαρονια

Φαινεται αηδια, αλλα ειναι πεντανοστιμο

----------


## Feth



----------


## lupus dei

yum yum πρωινο

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## primordial

Φασολάκια σαλάτα, σνίτσελ κοτόπουλο κ πατάτες βραστές κ στη συνέχεια ψητές στο φούρνο.
Δεν φημίζομαι για της αισθητική των πιάτων...
Μου αρκεί να κατεβαίνει.
Κ αν κολλήσει πουθενά, ενα ποτηράκι κρασί για να κατέβει πιο εύκολα μαζί με τα φαρμάκια.....

Νταραντα ντααααννννν.....




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## aepiskeptis

Ωραίο πιάτο αυτό!


 Ωχ ωχ ο Μρ Φεθ πάνω παίζει πολύ δυναμικά

----------


## goldenera

Μπερεκέτι είναι το πιάτο πρωτόγονε :03. Thumb up: 

Μαμαδίστικες καταστάσεις σήμερα και ο νοών νοείτω :01. Mr. Green: 




Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε λίγες μέρες πριν έπαιξε τούτο:

----------


## bocanegra180

Πρωινό βρωμόπιτα με μέλι και ταχίνι

Και πειραματικά το μεσημέρι πατάτες στο φούρνο με κρεμμύδια 


Μαζί με κοτόπουλο στο αντικολλητικό

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Στην πιτα με το ταχινι κ μελι πολυ καλα ''καθεται'' κ κανελλα (Κευλανης καλυτερα) :01. Wink: 
Αληθεια οι πατατες φουρνου πως δεσανε με το κρεμυδι;

----------


## bocanegra180

Ξέχασα να πω ότι είχε και κανέλα η βρωμόπιτα. Ταιριάζει πάρα πολύ. Οι πατάτες βγήκαν πολύ καλύτερες απότι περίμενα. Το κρεμμύδι έλιωσε αλλά και σε ορισμένα σημεία κρατούσε ακόμα και έβγαζε μια ελαφριά γλυκάδα που ταίριαζε πολύ με την πατάτα. Σίγουρα θα τις ξανά φτιάξω έτσι κάποια στιγμή.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A300FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## bocanegra180

Πατάτες με τόνο και 2 κόκκινες πιπεριές χθες

Και έτοιμο το φαγητό για τις επόμενες 2 ημέρες

----------


## Predator1995

προ προπονητικο γευμα :01. Smile: 

250 γραμμαρια ρυζι 120 γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο + μουσταρδα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## efib

Predator, γιατι δεν βαζεις γιαουρτι στο ρυζι; Με λαδακι, ανηθο, σκορδο, ξυδι, αλατι, πιπερι, και παπρικα γινεται ονειρο το ρυζι!

----------


## Predator1995

> Predator, γιατι δεν βαζεις γιαουρτι στο ρυζι; Με λαδακι, ανηθο, σκορδο, ξυδι, αλατι, πιπερι, και παπρικα γινεται ονειρο το ρυζι!


τρωω πριν τον υπνο γιαουρτι εφη οποτε στο ρυζι με το κοτοπουλο βαζω λαδι και καμια φορα μουσταρδα οταν εχω γλυκια παπρικα και γενικα τετοια

----------


## Predator1995

μεταπροπονητικο γευμα  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights: 

κοτοπουλο ψητο στο φουρνο με ρυζακι ( 250 γραμμαρια ρυζι 160 γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο) :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## bocanegra180

Ρύζι με πέρκα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Γαριδα,μανγκο,αγγουρι και σιροπι καραμελα το πανω.
Σολωμος,αγγουρι,αβοκαντο,τεριγιακι και λευκο σουσαμι το κατω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο έρωτας, τα λεφτά και τα gains...δεν κρύβονται  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## beefmeup

Θα μας πουν κ γκεη στο τελος :08. Turtle: 
Βαλε ρε κανα αντρικιο φαγητο.. :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Συνολικα αγορασα 40 ρολλα και εδωσα 10 ευρω αχαχαχα

----------


## vaggan

βασικα θα ηθελα να δω πως δενει γευστικα το αγγουρι με την γαριδα και την καραμελα που το βρηκες αυτο το φαι?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Σε sushi-bar ρε.Ανω Γλυφαδα ειναι,πανω στη Γουναρη.

Μια χαρα δενουν.

----------


## Polyneikos

> βασικα θα ηθελα να δω πως δενει γευστικα το αγγουρι με την γαριδα και την καραμελα *που το βρηκες αυτο το φαι?*



Διατροφή πλουσίων bodybuilders νοτίων προαστίων  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

^Οπως το γραψε ο Κωστας..νταξ δεν ειναι για ολους...ειναι για την elite της σωματοδομησης.Υπαρχουν καποια στανταρ gainzzz που πρεπει να πληρουνται.

----------


## Polyneikos

Aλλοι δοκίμασαν με σολωμό και αγγούρι, ωσπου εγκατέλειψαν :08. Turtle:

----------


## bocanegra180

> Συνολικα αγορασα 40 ρολλα και εδωσα 10 ευρω αχαχαχα


Πάρε με μαζί σου καμιά μέρα ρε cobra. Αυτές είναι τιμές. Διαφορετικά δεν αξίζει παρά μια στο τόσο.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Αμα μαζευτουμε μερικα ατομα παρεα παμε.Εγω εχω 50% εκπτωση επειδη ειναι ενας φιλος εκει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα πάμε από εκεί και θα πουμε ότι ξερουμε τον Κομπρα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Καθιστε φρονιμα λεω γω :01. ROFL:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Θα πάμε από εκεί και θα πουμε ότι ξερουμε τον Κομπρα


Θα πουμε οτι ξερουμε τον Κομπρα για να φαμε γαριδες με καραμελα...αστο καλυτερα!  Κανενα ψητοπολη εχει γνωστο; :01. Razz:

----------


## beegee

> βασικα θα ηθελα να δω πως δενει γευστικα το αγγουρι με την γαριδα και την καραμελα που το βρηκες αυτο το φαι?


βαγγελη με το αγγουρι δενει απιστευτα , τα χριστουγεννα ειχα κανει μια συνταγη που μου εδωσε ενας φιλος που δουλευει στο nammos , γαριδες σε σως αγγουριου ... μιλαμε για τρομερη γευση ..νταξ... ειχε κι αλλα μεσα αλλα επικρατουσε το αγγουρι . τωρα για την καραμελα δεν ξερω αλλα μου φενεται πολυ ταιριαστη ...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Α ρε beegee,ξερεις να τρως :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beegee

ειπαμε τα νοτια προαστια ξερουν  :01. Mr. Green:  και για να μην μας πουν και ξενερωτους εχουμε και τα βλαχικα ...αμιιιι

----------


## Tolis 1989

Ότι πρέπει για το κρύο!. . .

----------


## vaggan

> βαγγελη με το αγγουρι δενει απιστευτα , τα χριστουγεννα ειχα κανει μια συνταγη που μου εδωσε ενας φιλος που δουλευει στο nammos , γαριδες σε σως αγγουριου ... μιλαμε για τρομερη γευση ..νταξ... ειχε κι αλλα μεσα αλλα επικρατουσε το αγγουρι . τωρα για την καραμελα δεν ξερω αλλα μου φενεται πολυ ταιριαστη ...


ωραια να δοκιμασουμε τοτε :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Το απο πανω ειναι καψαλισμενος σολωμος με το φλογοβολακι που εχουν,φιλαδελφια,αβοκαντο,σπαραγγι και panko bread crumps.
To ασπρο απο κατω ειναι ρολο με αγγουρι,φρεσκο κρεμμυδι,πικαντικη μαγιονεζα πρασινο αυγοταραχο και σολωμο.



Και δω εχουμε στα αριστερα ρυζι με φιλετο γαριδα και στα δεξια ρολο με καβουρι,αγγουρι,αβοκαντο,πικαντικη σως και κοκκινο αυγοταραχο.

----------


## beegee

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## bocanegra180

βρώμη, ζεστό νερό, κακάο, κανέλα ,μέλι και 30 γρ on gold σοκολάτα. Πρώτη φορά το τρώω έτσι και βγήκε μια χαρά.

Μπιφτέκια κοτόπουλο με ρύζι και αρακά

----------


## parex

Καιρό είχα να σας βάλω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μπιφτεκακια στον φουρνο της ξυλοσομπας




Και στο τελος για περισσοτερο μυρωδια :01. Wink:  στην χοβολη του τζακιου (τα καρβουνα ειναι απο κατω στο γουρνακι σταχτης)

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

> Μπιφτεκακια στον φουρνο της ξυλοσομπας
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Και στο τελος για περισσοτερο μυρωδια στην χοβολη του τζακιου (τα καρβουνα ειναι απο κατω στο γουρνακι σταχτης)


Ρουμελιώτικα κόλπα  :01. Wink:

----------


## beegee

νταξ... μαστιγωσε μας κιολας  :01. Sad:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Χρηστο εχεις κάνει ζημιές, να ξερεις!


Αφιερωμένες στον φίλο μου τον Κομπρα που ειναι μερακλής στο σούσι του! Αυτο ειναι το προεόρτιο του πρωτοχρονιατικου δείπνου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

Με εχετε πριζωσει για σουσι λεμε με αυτες τις φωτο, κ εχω κ καιρο να φαω.. :05. Biceps:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Την εχει τη πλάκα του! Ειδικα με αυτες τις δυο μεγαλες οδοντογλυφιδες που προσπαθουν να το καταπιούν, μεγαλο σοου!  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

Ειδικα με τα δυο πιτογυρα που θα ακολουθησουν μετα να δεις :01. Razz:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Ετσι! Κι εγω αυτο ειπα μολις τελειωσε το φαγοπότι, που θα βρουμε τωρα κανα ελληνικό φαι να τσακίσουμε γιατι οι Ιταλοί μας πιασανε κορόιδα στη μασα! Τελικά με κατι πανετόνε κι ενα βαζο Νουτελα ( εντόπια) τη βγαλαμε  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beegee

σε ιταλικο για σουσι????   :01. Unsure:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Όχι, το μαγαζι ηταν στην Ιταλια, κανονικό σουσι μπαρ.

----------


## beegee

πες το ντε ... ε δεν χτυπησατε καμια σπαγγετι μετα?? ετσι για να κατσει απο πανω???  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αυτα τα δυο με την ουριτσα Νικολα ειναι γαριδες; Κατι πρεπει να εχουν απο κατω γιατι φαινονται παχουλουτσικες :01. Wink:  Κ ολα αυτα τρωγονται ετσι οπως ειναι ωμα;

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ Ναι Χρήστο, απο κάτω ειναι το ρυζι και το τρως σαν μπουκιά. Κατα βαση ειναι ωμο φιλετο απο ψαρι (σολωμος,τονος) ή γαριδα,χελι,καβουροψυχα,αναλογα τι εχεις επιλεξει. 






> πες το ντε ... ε δεν χτυπησατε καμια σπαγγετι μετα?? ετσι για να κατσει απο πανω???


Όλα ηταν κλειστα,δυστηχως δεν εχουν ανακαλυψει ακομα την ιερότητα της καντίνας που διανυκτερευει!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Το σουσακι ειναι λατρεια αδερφια :05. Biceps:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

μοσχαρισιος κιμας 110 γραμμαρια 150 γραμμαρια ρυζι 100 γραμμαρια κοκκινο λαχανο και μουσταρδα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lupus dei

ποση πρωτεινουλα εχουν αυτα???

----------


## vaggan

> Το σουσακι ειναι λατρεια αδερφια


ειναι εργα τεχνης απο εμφανιση  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πλεον πριν μπει το μοσχαρακι στην κατσαρολα το Οζονιζω. Ολος αυτος ο αφρος που βγαινει σιγουρα καλο θα ειναι. Στην διαφημιση παλια ελεγε οτι ετσι καθαριζει κ αποβαλονται τοξινες,αντιβιοτικα ,αλλα φαρμακα μια κ το οζονοποιημενο νερο ειναι απολυμαντικο.

----------


## beegee

καλα ολα αυτα ... δεν θα το δουμε και αφου βγει απο την κατσαρολα?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Γμτ...εχεις δικιο Γιωργια αλλα δεν προλαβα...ειχα φιλους σημερα ,εφαγωθη ηδη η σουπιτσα μπορς :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beegee

ενταξει ... εισαι μαγειρακι τελος !!!!!! :03. Bowdown:  φανταστικη σουπα  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Οι Κυριακές μας  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Post-wo

----------


## bocanegra180



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Aυτα ειναι γευματα! :03. Thumb up: ....Για οποιον μπορει να προσεχει κ να φτιαξει κατι καλο :01. Wink:

----------


## KOTSOS BB



----------


## KOTSOS BB



----------


## psonara

> 


αψογα τα ταπερακια! :03. Thumb up: με τι εχεις αλειψει τα φιλετα?

----------


## bocanegra180

Τα φιλέτα έχουν κουρκουμα, σιναπόσπορο, τζιντζερ, πιπέρι, και ρίγανη.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

:05. Biceps:

----------


## Levrone

Χοιρινα παΐδια με σαλτσα μελιου και σκετα. 
Ribs Faktory στο Ναιμεγκεν της Ολλανδιας! 
Δυναμη!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Ελα ενταξει,αποτελειώστε μας και οι δυο βραδιάτικα!  :08. Spank:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Το ζητησες.

ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ! :01. ROFL:

----------


## parex

Είπα να φάω ένα κομμάτι πίτσα σήμερα 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Post-wo μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλο με λαχανακια βρυξελλων.

----------


## bocanegra180

Μπακαλιάρος με γλυκοπατάτες

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Κυριακή σήμερα

----------


## LostAvenue

Πωω Έχω καιρό να φάω σουσι  :03. Thumb up: 

Που είναι φίλε κόμπρα?? Τα δίνεις πόνο βλέπω χαχα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Mαρεσει πολυ.

Ειναι ανω Γλυφαδα,πανω στη Γουναρη...*Homu Sushi Bar* λεγεται :05. Biceps:

----------


## LuNaT1C

Απο θέμα μακροστοιχείων τι παίζει με το σούσι ?  :01. Smile:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Του refeed το πανηγυρι χθες.

----------


## beefmeup

ρε γατακι, τι χαλια ειναι αυτα, εδω απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα μας εχουν παει τρενο τα κοψιδια, κ εσυ τρως σαλουφες αποξηραμενες :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Καλα τα κοψιδια ρε φιλε,αλλα σα το σουσι δεν.. :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Καλαμάρια γεμιστά με τυρί & ντομάτα!

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Γνωμες για το φαγητο μου: 180 γρμ τονος, 1 κουταλι της σουπας μαγιονεζα, λεμονι λιγο ελαιολαδο, σαλατα μπολικο αλατι/ πιπερι και 1 Rockstar

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Το rockstar τι το θες άχρηστο ειναι, γιατι πολυ αλάτι.Για την μισή φρατζόλα ψωμί  ουτε καυβεντα ε,γαργάρα το κανες  :01. Razz:

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

To ξερω ότι μοιαζει καπως περιεργο γευμα, τις τελαυταιες μερες αισθανομουν στο γυμναστηριο ελαφρες ζαλαδες μετά απο βαρια σετ και σκεφτηκα να αυξησω την ποσοτητα αλατιου που καταναλωνω πριν. 

Το ξερω οτι δεν ειναι καλα αυτα τα ενεργειακα ποτα, αλλα με τσιτωνουν 3 φορες τη βδομαδα μονο πινω πριν παω γυμναστηριο, γιατι ξυπναω πολυ νωρις κ μετα νυσταζω οταν ειναι να παω γυμναστηριο :01. Razz: 

Το ξερω οτι φαινεται οτι να ναι, αλλα πιστευω ειναι ενα ευκολο κ γρηγορο γευμα να πας μετα τη δουλεια κατευθειαν γυμναστηριο... Εγω ειμαι 88 κιλα κ με κραταει 2 ωρες νιωθω γεματος

Το αλλο γευμα που τρωω συνηθως αν δεν εχω χρονο ειναι απο Subway chicken teriyaki με πολυσπορο ψωμι, εξτρα κοτοπουλο σαλατα κ σως μελι μουσταρδα light, αλλα κοστιζει 8 ευρω κ δεν το παιρνω συχνα, αλλα ειναι φουλ υγιεινο

----------


## KOTSOS BB



----------


## KOTSOS BB



----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Σπαρτιατικο φαγητο σημερα

----------


## bocanegra180

Μοσχαρίσια σήμερα . Πρώτη φορά έβαλα μέσα και 2 κολοκύθια και έγιναν πολύ καλά. Όποιος μαγειρεύει ας το δοκιμάσει.
1 κιλό κιμά ,2ντομάτες ,2 κολοκύθια, 2 αβγά, 2 κρεμμύδια μικρά, μπαχαρικά , βρώμη.

----------


## bocanegra180

Σκορδομανιταρομακάρονα σήμερα

----------


## Polyneikos

Και επειδή τα παλια μέλη και φίλοι περιποιούνται ο ένας τον αλλο, προσπαθούμε να το εμφυσήσουμε και στα νεότερα μελη :01. Wink: 
Μπάρες πρωτεϊνης , με βρωμη και φυστικοβούτυρο και ολιγον ξύσμα καρύδας απο πάνω, προορίζονται για τον φίλτατο Χρήστο1961, αφου μείνουν λίγο στο ψυγείο :01. Razz:

----------


## parex

Πρωινό σε ξενοδοχείο 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## thegravijia

^^εφαγες και τα  10αυγα ? :02. Affraid:

----------


## parex

> ^^εφαγες και τα  10αυγα ?


10 ασπράδια
3 κρόκους 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Και επειδή τα παλια μέλη και φίλοι περιποιούνται ο ένας τον αλλο, προσπαθούμε να το εμφυσήσουμε και στα νεότερα μελη
> Μπάρες πρωτεϊνης , με βρωμη και οφυστικοβούτυρο και ολιγον ξύσμα καρύδας απο πάνω, προορίζονται για τον φίλτατο Χρήστο1961, αφου μείνουν λίγο στο ψυγείο


Ευχαριστω :01. Smile:  θα τιμηθουν ιδιαιτερως..

----------


## KOTSOS BB



----------


## psonara



----------


## bocanegra180

> 


Σούπερ αν και πολύ πολύ μικρή η μερίδα.

Ρύζι μπασματι φουλ στον κουρκουμα και στο τζιντζερ, μπιφτέκια κοτόπουλο, φέτα και αβοκάντο

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Σούπερ αν και πολύ πολύ μικρή η μερίδα.
> 
> ]


 :03. Thumb up:   :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara

ευχαριστω χρηστο και boca.τα τελευταια χρονια δεν μπορω να φαω κατι αλλο εκτος απο τα μπιλντερικα φαγητα.οι μεριδες ειναι ετσι κατανεμημενες ωστε να λαμβανω καθημερινα 6 γευματα :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara

μερικα απο τα συνηθη γευματα μου.λιτα και απερριτα,αφου  η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν το 'χω με την κουζινα :01. Razz: 
κοτοπουλο και πατατα και αυγουλακι

κοτοπουλο και πεννες και αυγουλακι

κοτοπουλο και φασολια

κοτοπουλο και κολοκυθακια και ασπραδια

----------


## psonara

ειπαμε να βαλουμε μια φορα την εβδομαδα τα οσπρια στη ζωη μας.μαγειρεμενα νεροβραστα με 2κγ ωμο ελαιολαδο,αυγουλακια και τυρι με 14%λιπαρα!σκετη νοστιμια!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Πολυ καλα φαινονται,ωραια :03. Thumb up:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ σπεσιαλ Λωριτσα ,βαλε κ πρασιναδα μεσα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ενα απλο πιατο στο καταλληλο μερος κ στη ..καταλληλη πεινα :01. Mr. Green:  εχει αλλη αξια :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara

> Πολυ καλα φαινονται,ωραια


ευχαριστω.παντα η γνωμη του κομπρα μετραει :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

> Ενα απλο πιατο στο καταλληλο μερος κ στη ..καταλληλη πεινα εχει αλλη αξια


χρηστακο πολυ ωραιο το πιατο σου!απλο λιτο και νοστιμο!εν τω μεταξυ το σκηνικο ειναι πολυ ομορφο.ειμαι λατρης της ξυλοσομπας! :01. Wink: 
\

----------


## bocanegra180

Μπασματι,γιαούρτι, μπιφτέκια μοσχαρίσια

----------


## Tolis 1989

*Και αφού φάγαμε 1 πίτσα και κάτι σουφλέ με παγωτό στο χωριό. . . . .*






*Συνεχίζουμε στα καλά μας γεύματα!. . .*

----------


## Tolis 1989

Μερικά ακόμη φαγητά!. . .

----------


## psonara

πολυ ωραια πιατα τολη.δεν ξερω σε ποιον να δωσω συγχαρητηρια...στον χρηστο η' σε σενα. :01. Razz: 
στην πρωτη εικονα τι απεικονιζεται?εκτος απο το αγγουρι?
επισης το κοτοπουλο με τι το εχεις πασπαλισει?στο αντικολλητικο το εκανες?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Η αληθεια ειναι Λωριτσα μου οποιος προλαβει μαγειρευει :01. Razz: 
Στο πρωτο πιατο με το αγγουρι ειναι ομελετα ασπραδια στο αντικολλητικο (+1-2 ολοκληρα αυγα αναλογα την ολικη ποσοτητα) + καθαρη πρωτεινη isolate ,απλα ξεχασα να την βαλω απο την αρχη στο μειγμα κ την εβαλα ενω σχεδον ειχε γινει με την ελπιδα να κολλησει :01. Wink: .
Ολα τα αλλα παντα στη σχαρα ,ακομη κ οι πατατες αφου τις εχω βαλει λιγο ελαιολαδο...γινονται πολυ νοστιμες κ υγιεινες ετσι.

----------


## psonara

> Η αληθεια ειναι Λωριτσα μου οποιος προλαβει μαγειρευει
> Στο πρωτο πιατο με το αγγουρι ειναι ομελετα ασπραδια στο αντικολλητικο (+1-2 ολοκληρα αυγα αναλογα την ολικη ποσοτητα) + καθαρη πρωτεινη isolate ,απλα ξεχασα να την βαλω απο την αρχη στο μειγμα κ την εβαλα ενω σχεδον ειχε γινει με την ελπιδα να κολλησει.
> Ολα τα αλλα παντα στη σχαρα ,ακομη κ οι πατατες αφου τις εχω βαλει λιγο ελαιολαδο...γινονται πολυ νοστιμες κ υγιεινες ετσι.


εγω ολα βραστα γι'αυτο ρωτησα.επειδη τα δικα σου φαινονται πιο νοστιμα :01. Razz: και τι βαζεις στο κοτοπουλο και εχει αυτο το μαυρο χρωμα?
η πρωτεινη ηταν με γευση?γευστικα πως βγηκε?

----------


## bocanegra180

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ο σκλαβενίτης έχει σαρδέλα φιλέτο καθαρισμένη κατεψυγμένη. Ένα μισάωρο μου πήρε να το κάνω

----------


## Nive

Μετα απο καιρο ας βαλω και'γω μια.

----------


## Tolis 1989

Νομίζω μετά τη Wabba, άξιζα μια πιτσούλα χθες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Predator1995

ξεκιναει το μαγειραμ του κρεατος και των αυγων για 2 εβδομαδες μιας και ο υδατανθρακας ειναι ηδη μαγειρεμενος :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

post workout 5 αυγα ,κιμας κ λιγο ρυζι

----------


## Levrone

Τι τελειο , τελειο , τελειο φαΐ!!!!!!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

νιωθω ηδη τα gainz,δεν ξερω..

----------


## Nive

Οντως δειχνει τουμπανο! 
Τ'αυγα τα εκανες σε νερο?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

τηγανιτα σε ελαιολαδο για λιγο

----------


## bocanegra180

Πρώτη φορά εγχείρημα για σπιτική πίτσα. Βγήκε σούπερ και μέσα σε 1.5 ώρα έτρωγα κιόλας. 
Ζύμη:
320γρ λευκό αλεύρι
100γρ καλαμποκαλευρο 
1 μαγιά,αλάτι,ζάχαρη,3κσ λάδι,260γρ νερό
σάλτσα:
Ένα πακέτο μανιτάρια μπάρμπασταθη
2ντομάτες κομμένες κύβους
Μισό κρεμμύδι σε κύβους
Αλάτι πιπέρι
20λεπτά περίπου στους 240 βαθμούς

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Pre-workout... Σαρδελα με φρέσκο κρεμμύδι,ντομάτα και αυγολεμονο και δίπλα βραστα κολοκυθια με μπαλσαμικο

----------


## beefmeup

αμα το φαω αυτο πριν την προπονηση, δεν θα παω ποτε για προπονηση :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Χαχαχααχαχαχχαχα...κι ομως σχεδον δε το καταλαβα.Θα παω κατα τις 7,πανω στο 2ωρο...την ωρα που θα μπαινουν στο αιμα ολα τα θρεπτικα συστατικα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Και δυο μπιρονια παγωμένα και εισαι  τούμπανο λεμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ρεβυθια με σπανακι και ενα μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο και ασε το vaggan να λεει οτι ειμαστε στο φαρμακο :05. Biceps:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

Κομπρας με ΠΑΣΟΚ




> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113254



 Και Κομπρας με ΣΥΡΙΖΑ :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 



> Ρεβυθια με σπανακι και ενα μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο και ασε το vaggan να λεει οτι ειμαστε στο φαρμακο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

χαχαχαχαχα θεος :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα λεφτά πάνε σε πιο πολυτιμα πράγματα για τα gains  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Κομπρας με ΠΑΣΟΚ
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Και Κομπρας με ΣΥΡΙΖΑ


 :01. ROFL:  Καλο!! :01. Razz:

----------


## stratosask

Καλησπερα,
ενα κλασικο γευμα αλλα οτι πρεπει για μετα απο προπονηση.κοτοπουλο με γλυκοπατατα ολα στο φουρνο!

----------


## ArgoSixna

"παγωμενο γιαουρτι"  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  89 θερμιδες/100γρ

----------


## George X

"παγωμενο γιαουρτι"  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  89 θερμιδες/100γρ

Σε οικογενειακό μέγεθος?  :01. Razz: 
Τις θερμίδες προφανώς τις μέτρησες επιλεκτικά πριν τον... ιδιαίτερο στολισμό του βλέπω... σωστός!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## psonara



----------


## psonara



----------


## psonara



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πρωτεινη καλη...υδατανθρακας λιγο :01. Wink: 
Τι να σου κανει μισο κολοκυθακι; :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara

χαχα το κολοκυθακι αυτο ζυγιζε μολις 150γρ.γενικα εχω ολη τη μερα υδατανθρακα και τωρα το καλοκαιρο κυριως φρουτα και προσπαθω να μην ξεφευγω. :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara



----------


## Predator1995

lemon cheescake protein pancakes με γιαουρτι κανελα και 1 κοφτη κουταλια μελι



και μετα απο 50 μερες στις 13 ιουλιου εκανα ενα cheat λόγω γενεθλιων

----------


## RAMBO

Αυτη τη μαλακια το monster ρε συ πως το πινεις?...ειτε εχει ζαχαρη ειτε οχι σαν πετιμεζι ειναι,με πιανει στομαχοπονος :01. Fear:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ο predator ξανα χτυπα

----------


## Predator1995

> Αυτη τη μαλακια το monster ρε συ πως το πινεις?...ειτε εχει ζαχαρη ειτε οχι σαν πετιμεζι ειναι,με πιανει στομαχοπονος


πιστευω ειναι θεμα συνηθειας παντα σαβουριαζα παρα πολυ και γενικα παντα επινα πολυ κοκα κολα και monster δεν με εχει πιασει ποτε τιποτα χωρις βεβαια να σημαινει οτι ειναι καλο αυτο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

> Ο predator ξανα χτυπα


εεε τωρα με την προετοιμασια παιζετε μπαλιτσα

----------


## Predator1995

ρυζι- κοτοπουλο



ρυζι-μοσχαρι



πατατα-μοσχαρι

----------


## RAMBO

Eτσι ολοι στεγνα να μην ζηλευω και γω,εχω βαλει σκοπο μεση δαχτυλιδι :01. Razz:

----------


## mono AEK

σαλατα γιατι δε τρως?

----------


## aepiskeptis

Εεεε...βασικα το στηθος κοτόπουλο περναει και για χορτο χαχαχα


Γιατι δεν του αρεσουν τα πρασινα
Γιατι εχει δυσανεξια στις φυτικες ινες
Γιατι δε του φτανει ο οικονομικος προϋπολογισμός
Γιατι θελει να χωνεψει γρήγορα για να φαει το επομενο γευμα
Γιατι .....

.......
     ............


Ραμπε μάλλον για πρησμενη κοιλια απ τη δυσκοιλιοτητα πας και οχι μεση δαχτυλίδι,  ασε που τι στεγνα ρε Καπτεν Ραμπε

Καπτεν Ιγκλο Καπτεν Ιγκλο 
Για παντα ζωντανος
Χιλιαδων μπακαλιάρων
Σκληρος τιμωρος

Καπτεν Ραμπε καπτεν Ραμπε
Για παντα παχουλος
Χιλιαδων σολομων
Σκληρός τιμωρος


Η μεση δαχτυλιδι προυποθετει υψηλη ινσουλινοευαισθησια, οχι μονο χαμηλα ποσοστα λιπους.  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: 

Κι οταν κανεις παραθεση να απαντας σε ολο το μήνυμα, οχι σε οτι σε βολεύει 

Γεια σας τωρα παω να καψω τα ποδια μου, με την 55η συνεχομενη ημερα ποδιωνεναι  2η συνεχομενη μονο λεγς

----------


## RAMBO

Λες να ξερεις καλυτερα τι δουλευει πανω μου?..οσο για τον τροπο καλο θα ηταν να τον φτιαξεις και να μην μιλας σε ατομα που δεν ξερεις με ειρωνια

----------


## Predator1995

> σαλατα γιατι δε τρως?


η αληθεια ειναι οτι θελω να βαλω σε καθε γευμα σαλατα αλλα δεν βγαινω με τα χρηματα τωρα απο τον αυγουστο θα την ψιλοπαλεψω αλλα και παλι οχι για ολα τα γευμα 1-2 το πολυ.. ειδικα για το στηθος το κοτοπουλο ευτυχως που εχω βρει προσφορα 2,5 ευρω το μισοκιλο αλλιως και αυτο δυσκολα :01. Unsure:

----------


## mono AEK

Αν δε βγαίνεις μπορείς να τρως και μόνο γιαούρτι με ρύζι!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

> Αν δε βγαίνεις μπορείς να τρως και μόνο γιαούρτι με ρύζι!


δεν ξερω ποσα λεφτα εχεις εσυ το μηνα και δεν με ενδιαφερει κιολας να μαυω αλλα με 250-300 ευρω το μηνα δε μπορεις να τα εχεις ολα καλο ειναι πριν ειρωνευτουμε η κανουμε την πλακα μας να ξερουμε με ποιον μιλαμε... δεν ξερω τ συμβαινει εδω μεσα τωρα τελευταια πολυ ειρωνια εγω βλεπω οτι με αυτα που κανω και τρωω δεν μενω στασιμος δεν χρειαζεται λοιπον να ειρωνευομαστε ο ενας τον αλλο ειμαστε εδω να ανταλαξουμε γνωμες με κοσμιο τροπο, αν θες να μου χαρισεις χρηματα να τρωω τις σαλατες μου και στα 4 γευματα μετα χαρας πες μου να σου πω τραπεζικο λογαριασμο  :01. Razz:  :01. Wink:

----------


## mono AEK

Παρεξήγησες αγορίνα 

Καμία ειρωνεία για αυτό που κάνεις που αν μη τι άλλο έχει αποτέλεσμα 

Συνέχισε τη καλή δουλειά!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Νομίζω πως δεν ειναι απαραίτητο να βάζεις σε ολα τα γεύματα σαλάτα μπορεις να βάλεις ενα μαρούλι σε δυο η σε τρεια γεύματα,να το μοιράσεις δλδ.
Λέω το μαρούλι γιατι ειναι σχετικά φθηνό σε σχεσει με αλλα λαχανικά,τωρα απο εκει και πέρα εσυ ξερεις.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Εεεε...βασικα το στηθος κοτόπουλο περναει και για χορτο χαχαχα
> 
> 
> Γιατι δεν του αρεσουν τα πρασινα
> Γιατι εχει δυσανεξια στις φυτικες ινες
> Γιατι δε του φτανει ο οικονομικος προϋπολογισμός
> Γιατι θελει να χωνεψει γρήγορα για να φαει το επομενο γευμα
> Γιατι .....
> 
> ...


Ασχετα αν γράφουμε "κρυφα" εδω στο φόρουμ οι περισσότεροι , δηλαδή ενοω με νικ νειμ και χωρίς να γνωριζόμαστε , παρ όλα αυτα η στοιχειώδη ευγένεια λέει για να υπάρχει ομαλή συνύπαρξη μεταξυ των μελών και να μην προσβάλουμε να είμαστε λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί, γιατι ενω ο γραπτός λόγος εύκολα παρεξηγείτε , μην τα κάνουμε χειρότερα τα πράματα και ξενερώνουμε όλοι 
Μπορει να πέτυχες παρόμοιες συνομιλίες και πλάκες αλλα δεν ξέρεις όμως μήπως οι συνομιλούντες έχουν οικειότητα η γνωρίζονται προσωπικα μεταξύ τους όπως συμβαίνει με πολλα παλια μέλη του φόρουμ και δεν τρεχει τιποτε και σπάει η μονοτονία με καμια πλάκα 
Απο την στιγμη που ενοχλείτε κάποιος παύει να είναι πλάκα 

και επίσης προσοχή όταν πέφτεις και συ ο ίδιος σε αντιφάσεις και τι ενοώ 




> Τι εννοείς " δουλεύει το πρόγραμμα ; "
> 
> 
> 
> Φιλε κανε μου μια χαρη μη ξαναγραψεις εδω
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


είναι δικό σου πόστ αυτο 
Σε ενα ανοιχτο φόρουμ που το κάθε μέλος μπορει κόσμια να εκφράσει άποψη χωρίς απαγορεύσεις ,συμφωνα με τους κανόνες του φορουμ πάντα,  εσυ που γράφεις ότι απαντάνε επιλεκτικά στα δικά σου πόστ , εμμέσως πλήν σαφώς απαγορεύεις τον άλλο να γράψει στο τόπικ σου επειδη δεν σου άρεσαν 
Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι άνθρωποι είμαστε και καμια φορα όλοι μπορεί να ξεφύγουμε , αλλα δεν πρέπει να το έχουμε σαν χώρο να βγάζουμε τα απωθημένα μας , δεν είναι φεις μπουκ εδω και απευθύνεται σε άτομα με κοινό χόμπυ την γυμναστικη με βάρη και την σωματοδόμηση

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μαρμελαδα ροδακινο+βερυκοκο ,με ζαχαρη Ινδικης καρυδας κ μαυρη ζαχαροκαλαμου.

----------


## Predator1995

μπιφτεκια ψαριου μαζι με 100 γραμμαρια ρυζι

----------


## Predator1995

2 απο τα καθημερινα γευματα που κανω  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## parex

Μπρόκολο, μανιτάρι, καρότο και 150 γραμ χοιρινό μπιφτέκι

----------


## psonara

κοτοπουλο πατατες στο φουρνο χωρις λαδι και αγγουρι

----------


## psonara

και το πρωτο γευμα της ημεραςγια σημερα πριν 1 ωρα
μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο πατατες φουρνου χωρις λαδι και τυρι χαμηλων λιπαρων
καλημερες παδια και χρονια πολλα

----------


## RAMBO

Χρηστο πιο ειναι αυτο το σκοτεινο μυστικο για το οποιο βλεπω τα βαζακια της μαρμελαδας αναποδα σαν κασα του Δρακουλα? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

Χρηστο, θελω μαρμελαδα φιλε :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

Διαβαζω προχτες το ποστ του Ραμπο , και τα "βαζακια" τα διαβαζω "βυζακια".. Το ξαναδιαβαζω..λεω τι να εννοει.. Μετα λεω μαλλον η μαρμελαδα ειχε κομματια ροδακινο μεσα και ο Ραμπος τα λεει βυζακια.. Και τωρα με αφορμη το ποστ του Διονυση , ξαναδιαβασα το ποστ του Ραμπου και  επανηλθα.. 

Ε οχι , δε γινεται αυτο... :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle: 

Δεν μπορει να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο!!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Χρηστο, θελω μαρμελαδα φιλε


Διονυση κανονισε καμια συναντηση-προπονηση μαζι κ θα σου εχω ετοιμο το βαζακι :01. Smile: .
Η διαφορα απο τις αλλες σπιτικες μερμελαδες ειναι στις ζαχαρες...αργου γλυκεμικου δεικτη :01. Wink: 
Ξερεις οτι δεν θα σε επιβαρηνει με ασπρη ζαχαρη ,οσο για νοστιμια;  Μονο με δοκιμη :01. Wink: 



> Χρηστο πιο ειναι αυτο το σκοτεινο μυστικο για το οποιο βλεπω τα βαζακια της μαρμελαδας αναποδα σαν κασα του Δρακουλα?


Ραμπε μου απ οτι διαβασα οταν τις γυρνας μετα κανονικα ,το κενο αερα στα βαζακια την διατηρει περισσοτερο μια κ δεν εχει συντηρητικα ,αν κ στο ψυγειο που τις εχω δεν νομιζω να εχουν προβλημα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Εεε και γω θελωωω :05. Biceps:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Εσενα ειδικα θα σου βαλω κ κανελλα Κευλανης μεσα :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Στα οπα οπα χαχα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Μπρόκολο, μανιτάρι, καρότο και 150 γραμ χοιρινό μπιφτέκι


Θα κανεις τραπεζι στη Λωρα; :01. Smile:

----------


## parex

> Θα κανεις τραπεζι στη Λωρα;


Για την ποσότητα λες φίλε? 
Ξεγελάει το πιάτο είναι περίπου 200 γραμ το μπιφτέκι

----------


## psonara

:08. Turtle: χαχαχα! :01. Razz: 
με τετοιου ειδους γευματα ανετα παρευρισκομαι σε συμποσια :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αυτα ειναι!  Προβοιο γαλα ,απαιχτο!  Μακαρι να ειχα συνεχεια απο αυτο...

----------


## Levrone

Χρησταρα ειναι με την πετσα?
Απο το χωριο ειναι?

Πες μου ναι και τρελανε με!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ναι γιατρε μου....θα σε τρελανω! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:    Κατευθειαν απο τα βυζια προβατινων :01. Mr. Green:  , καλο σουρωμα , βρασιμο σε χαμηλη θερμοκρασια κ συχρονως συνεχεια ανακατεμα με ξυλινη κουταλα.    
Τον εχει τον κοπο του,  αλλα ας ειχα απο δαυτο καθε μερα δυο λιτρα για παρτη μου κ δεν θα ηθελα ουτε whey ουτε amino ουτε τπτ......για ενα διαστημα τουλαχιστον :01. Wink: 
Το προβειο ειναι λιγο πιο βαρυ απο το κατσικισιο ,αλλα ετσι κρυο απο το ψυγειο ειναι ονειρο....δυο κουπες καθε φορα...δεν παθαινω τπτ :01. Smile:

----------


## psonara

> Αυτα ειναι!  Προβοιο γαλα ,απαιχτο!  Μακαρι να ειχα συνεχεια απο αυτο...


αυτο το ζηλεψα κι εγω!μακαρι να εβρισκα.απο το χειμωνα σταματησα τα γιαουρτια εμποριου και τρωω προβειο με τη πετσα απο τοπικη εταιρεια.εχω γινει φαν κα δεν μπορω να φαω αλλο γιαουρτι!μπραβο χρηστο :03. Clap:

----------


## Predator1995



----------


## Amarena

Φιλέτο γαλοπούλας, γλυκοπατάτα και μανιτάρια  :01. Smile Wide: 

Στάλθηκε από το VFD 500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Amarena

> Φιλέτο γαλοπούλας, γλυκοπατάτα και μανιτάρια 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το VFD 500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


.

Στάλθηκε από το VFD 500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> Φιλέτο γαλοπούλας, γλυκοπατάτα και μανιτάρια 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το VFD 500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Πώς το τρως βρε παιδάκι μου αυτό το πράγμα; Δεν την αντέχω με τπτ την γλυκοπατάτα  :02. Shock:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ Γιατί ρε συ, τι δεν σου αρέσει επάνω της?  :01. Razz:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Μου γλυκίζει και δεν μου κολάει στην γεύση...πρέπει να την πατώσω αλάτι πιπέρι για να τα καταφέρω...

----------


## Amarena

> Μου γλυκίζει και δεν μου κολάει στην γεύση...πρέπει να την πατώσω αλάτι πιπέρι για να τα καταφέρω...


Μου βρήκανε δυσανεξία στην πατάτα, ενα δάκρυ κυλησε.. Δοκιμασα την γλυκοπατάτα λοιπον και μ άρεσε πολύ!!!
Στην γαλοπούλα ζοριζομαι για να πω την αλήθεια ...    δε μ αρέσει - δε μ αρέσει !!!! Αλλά θα την φάω..  

Στάλθηκε από το VFD 500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Δεν χρειάζεται να τρως κάτι που δεν σου αρέσει....Φάε κοτόπουλο, μοσχάρι κλπ κλπ ό,τι δεν σ'αρέσει βγάλε το απτην διατροφή....Βασικός παράγοντας επιτυχίας είναι να ναι ευχάριστη... :02. Welcome:

----------


## parex

Ρουτίνα 
Κοτομπιφτεκι 
Ρύζι με αρακα

----------


## Predator1995

burger pizaa



chicken pancakes

----------


## mono AEK

Μας έχεις αρρωστήσει!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Predator1995

και συνεχιζουμε:





protein peanutbutter cups ( εβαλα και συνταγη)

----------


## Predator1995

Μια βολτα στην κηφισια συνδυαζεται ωραια με κατι τετοιο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 



εκει στην κηφισια εχει ενα σουπερ μαρκετ γεματο αμερικανιες οτι εχω δει στα βιντεο των bodybuider το εχει εκει χαχαχα οποτε μετα τους αγωνες θα εχει cheat day αμερικανικη χαχαχα



και τωρα τα 2 σημερινα γευματα:

----------


## Predator1995

Πρωινο:



post workout:

----------


## ArgoSixna

> εκει στην κηφισια εχει ενα σουπερ μαρκετ γεματο αμερικανιες οτι εχω δει στα βιντεο των bodybuider το εχει εκει χαχαχα οποτε μετα τους αγωνες θα εχει cheat day αμερικανικη χαχαχα


για πες  :01. Mr. Green:  

zero calories , low cal κτλ?

----------


## Predator1995

> για πες  
> 
> zero calories , low cal κτλ?


ναι ειναι γεματο τετοια πραγματα ειχε ας πουμε τα blueberries που χρησιμοποιουν ολοι στην αμερικη ακριβως τα ιδια σακουλια ειχε διαφορα ειδη βρωμης ειχε διαφορα ειδη πρωτεινικων δημητριακων ειχε σοκολατακια πρωτεινης κλπ κλπ ειχε peanut butter cups ειχε φυστικοβουτηρα πρωτεινης

----------


## Predator1995



----------


## parex



----------


## Predator1995



----------


## RAMBO

Kαι μερικα αντρικια burger να παρουμε δυναμεις :05. Weights:

----------


## kostas kou

το πρωινό μου
κουακεροπιτα με χυμο ανανα

και το μεσημεριανο μου
φιλετα κοτας και πατατα βραστη

----------


## Predator1995

τα φαγητα για την επομενη 1,5 εβδομαδα λειπει το μπασματι και οι πατατες απο την φωτογραφια :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ArgoSixna

πετάς τους κρόκους ή τρως 18 αυγα την μερα?  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 

Ρωταω , γιατι μπορεις να αγοραζεις ασπραδι αυγου σε πολυ καλη τιμη σχεδον σε ολα τα σουπερ μαρκετ. Η απλα να πινεις 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη!

----------


## winchester

Επισης το κοτοπουλο που το πηρες? Γιατι ετσι που το αγοραζω εγω κοστιζει περισσοτερο απο αρνι....

----------


## Predator1995

> πετάς τους κρόκους ή τρως 18 αυγα την μερα? 
> 
> Ρωταω , γιατι μπορεις να αγοραζεις ασπραδι αυγου σε πολυ καλη τιμη σχεδον σε ολα τα σουπερ μαρκετ. Η απλα να πινεις 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη!


οχι δεν τρωω 18 ολοκληρα αυγα την μερα τρωω 2 ολοκληρα και τα υπολοιπα σε ασπραδια, το εχω σκεφτει και εγω αυτο με το ασπραδι σε μπουκαλι αλλα δεν ξερω αμα αξιζει απο αποψη χρηματων  :01. Unsure:  γιατι τα 10 αυγα τα αγοραζω 1,70

----------


## Predator1995

> Επισης το κοτοπουλο που το πηρες? Γιατι ετσι που το αγοραζω εγω κοστιζει περισσοτερο απο αρνι....


σου στελνω Pm το σαιτ να τσεκαρεις εχει ολων των ειδων τα κρεατα ενδεικτικα 3,25 το φιλετο στηθος κοτοπουλο τα 500 γραμμαρια και 3,85 η γαλοπουλα το φιλετο τα 500 γραμμαρια

----------


## winchester

Ειπα να ανεβασω και εγω καποια γευματα που κανω στην μερα μεσα!
1ο: σαλατα με 100 γρ ψημενο κοτοπουλο, γιαουρτι+μουσταρδα+ ελαιολαδο και μαρουλι
2ο: pre-workout meal με 200 μλ ασπραδια+1 ολοκληρο αυγο+κοτοπουλο γυρω στα 30-40 γρ ψημενο και ρυζι
3ο: στερεο γευμα μετα απο προπονηση 120 γρ κοτοπουλο + 100 γρ ρυζι περιπου + χορτα με ελαιολαδο και λεμονι.
Απο εμφάνιση μπορω να πω αδικουνται :01. Mr. Green: P :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

3 απο τα καθημερινα μου γευματα, πρωινο απογευματινο και βραδινο

----------


## Predator1995

για καμια 10αρια μερες μας φτανουν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## gymele

> σου στελνω Pm το σαιτ να τσεκαρεις εχει ολων των ειδων τα κρεατα ενδεικτικα 3,25 το φιλετο στηθος κοτοπουλο τα 500 γραμμαρια και 3,85 η γαλοπουλα το φιλετο τα 500 γραμμαρια


6.5e το κιλο δεν το λες και ευκαιρια  :02. Shock: 

Αν πας Βαρβακειο ή κανα καταστημα τυπου ΜΑΚΡΟ (The MArt) πας κατω απο 5ε το φιλετο /κιλο.

----------


## Predator1995

> 6.5e το κιλο δεν το λες και ευκαιρια 
> 
> Αν πας Βαρβακειο ή κανα καταστημα τυπου ΜΑΚΡΟ (The MArt) πας κατω απο 5ε το φιλετο /κιλο.


δεν μπορεις να συγκρινεις ενα e-shop κρεατων με την βαρβακειο και το ΜΑΚΡΟ μιλαμε για ενα καταστημα οπου δεν ξεκουνιεσαι απο το σπιτι σου και τα εχεις ολα εκει σε παρα πολυ καλη ποιοτητα γιατι εκτος απο κρεατα εχει και οσπρια και αυγα και τα παντα ολα ειναι για οσους ας πουμε δεν εχουν καποιο μεταφορικο μεσο και θελουν να αγορασουν ποσοτητες, δεν μπορω να παω στην βαρβακειο και να αγορασω 7-8 κιλα κοτοπουλο

----------


## Dimitrisbo

Εγώ πάντως βαρβάκειο κατεβαίνω και ψωνίζω κρέατα είναι 2 με 3 ευρώ το κιλό φτηνότερα από supermarket και χώρια από αυτό είναι καλύτερα τα κρέατα.Στα supermarket μοσχάρια φέρνουνε συσκευασμένα σε vacum(αεροστεγή συσκευασία με συντηρητικό υγρό) ενώ στη βαρβάκειο τα περισσότερα μαγαζιά φέρνουνε φρέσκο μοσχάρι με κόκκαλο.Μια φορά το μήνα κατεβαίνεις με μετρό ακαδημία(10 λεπτά με τα πόδια από βαρβάκειο) ψωνίζεις και γυρνάς με ταξί.Θα έχεις ψωνίσει καλύτερα κρέατα και πολύ πιθανό να έχεις γλιτώσει και κάμποσα χρήματα.

----------


## Predator1995

σημερα ειχε σολομο το μενου για ενα γευμα μπορω να πω το ευχαριστηθηκα παρα πολυ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## psonara

αγαπημενο καθημερινο γευμα :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara

χθες βροχερος ο καιρος,ειχαμε και πονολαιμο οποτε ζωμος απο ντοπιο κοτοπουλο και κοτοπουλακι με καροτο λεμονι και μπολικο πιπερι!

----------


## psonara

φασολαδα με 1κγ λαδι στο τελος και κοτοπουλακι.πολυ ευγεστο γευμα :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Λωριτσα θελω απ τη φασολαδα σου :01. Smile: 
...κ ζωμο για το λαιμο μου κ εγω.

----------


## psonara

χρηστακο αυριο θα ξαναφτιαξω..θα σε περιμενω να φαμε μαζι... :08. Turtle: 
οσο για το ζωμο βοηθησε μεν,αλλα δεν τον εξαλειψε τον πονολαιμο :01. Sad:

----------


## bocanegra180

> χρηστακο αυριο θα ξαναφτιαξω..θα σε περιμενω να φαμε μαζι...
> οσο για το ζωμο βοηθησε μεν,αλλα δεν τον εξαλειψε τον πονολαιμο


Το propolis της apivita έχω ακούσει ότι κάνει καλή δουλειά στον πονόλαιμο χωρίς όμως να έχει τύχει να το δοκιμάσω .

----------


## psonara

χα χα χαμογελαω με την αμεση απαντηση.σ'ευχαριστω.μαλλον θα το δοκιμασω γιατι δεν παλευεται η κατασταση! :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

και ειπα να αλλαξω την ομελετα σημερα και να την κανω φουρνου με τα ιδια ακριβως υλικα που χρησιμοποιω

----------


## psonara



----------


## psonara



----------


## psonara



----------


## GregFrag

Σπανακόρυζο με φιλέτο κοτόπουλο

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

----------


## nidas

Εγώ τελευταία δεν την παλεύω με την πείνα και το βράδυ τον υδατάνθρακα τον περνώ από μια σούπα .
Βάζω  μανιτάρια φρέσκα , 2 καρότα ,1 πατάτα 1 κ.γ λάδι ,πιπέρι , κάρι και τρώει 2 πιάτα σίγουρα ...

----------


## Ioannis Duff

Λεμονατο μοσχαρακι με ρυζι, οτι καλυτερο μετα απο προπονηση. Δεν ανεβαζω εδω γενικα αλλα αυτο το πιατο με μαγεψε. Ολα τα credits στην αδερφη μου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ορεξη για ψωμακι...βραδιατικα :01. Wink:

----------


## spiderpig

Μεταπροπονητικο γευμα, στηθος κοτοπουλο με μανιταρια και πιπερια πρασινη ψητα

----------


## Panhell34

> Μεταπροπονητικο γευμα, στηθος κοτοπουλο με μανιταρια και πιπερια πρασινη ψητα


 :02. Shock:   Ωραίο φαίνεται με το μάτι αλλά έχω μια απορία!Τόση πρωτείνη που την βάζεις?   :01. Razz:   Επαγγελματίας bodybuilder?   :01. Wink:

----------


## spiderpig

> Ωραίο φαίνεται με το μάτι αλλά έχω μια απορία!Τόση πρωτείνη που την βάζεις?    Επαγγελματίας bodybuilder?


Ουτε καν, δεν ηταν μονο για μενα ολο αυτο

----------


## psonara

> Ορεξη για ψωμακι...βραδιατικα


αχ αυτη η εικονα μ'εχει στοιχειωσει.για μενα η πιο νοστιμη και αγαπημενη τροφη...το ψωμακι. :01. Wink: 
μπραβο χρηστακο! :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οχι αλλο καρ....  κρεας :01. Razz: 
Αλλη γευση στο ξυλο :01. Wink:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Αλλη γευση στο ξυλο



Θα με δεις καμια μερα εξω απο το σπιτι σου να χτυπαω τη πορτα και να φωναζω "Ανοιξε μου, πειναωωωωωω"  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Levrone

Ω ρε μανα μου!!!! 

Σκοτωνει η φασολαδα!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οποτε θες Δημητρη ,κοντα ειμαστε :01. Razz: 

Γιγαντες γιαχνι γιατρε :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara

φαταουλα θα εχεις σιγουρα και μενα μαζι σου :08. Turtle: 
οποτε ποσταρει ο χρηστος μου τρεχουν τα σαλια!ολη η μαγεια ειναι στο πηλινο και στα ξυλα :03. Clap:

----------


## Fataoulas

Το μεσημεριανο μου



φυσικα, στη φωτο δε φαινονται οι 3 φετες ψωμι, αλλα τοσα κομματια τυρι, ενα πιατακι με λαδι νιο (για οσους ξερουν) τυροσαλατα, τυροκαυτερη, και κατι μπισκοτα για το τελος  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Αστα φτα :01. Smile:  ,αυτο το πιατο δειχνει οτι θα εισαι φετες το Καλοκαιρι.  Μας παραπλανεις :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

μπιφτεκια απο κοτοπουλο και φασολια με 1κγ ελαιολαδο

----------


## AlexakisKon

> μπιφτεκια απο κοτοπουλο και φασολια με 1κγ ελαιολαδο


τον κιμά τον πέρνεις έτοιμο απο κάπου η τον κάνεις στο σπίτι με κάποιο μπλέντερ, καμια φορα τα φιλέτα τα βαριέμαι και το μπιφτεκι φαινεται πιο καλή λύση

----------


## Levrone

Ήταν όλα έτοιμα για την εφημερια!

----------


## psonara

> τον κιμά τον πέρνεις έτοιμο απο κάπου η τον κάνεις στο σπίτι με κάποιο μπλέντερ, καμια φορα τα φιλέτα τα βαριέμαι και το μπιφτεκι φαινεται πιο καλή λύση



κι εγω για να μην βαριεμαι τοσα ετη το βραστο κοτοπουλο το κανω στο αντικολλητικο η σε μορφη μπιφτεκιων.ζηταω απο το κρεοπωλη φιλετο κοτοπουλο και μου το κανει εκεινη τη στιγμη κιμα.σπιτι το ζυμωνω με μαιντανο δυοσμο ξυδι ντοματα κρεμμυδι και τα ετοιμαζω τα μπιφτεκια για καταψυξη.και βγαζω καθε μερα τρια και τα πεταω στο αντικολλητικο και ειναι ετοιμα σε 20 λεπτα.νοστιμα γρηγορα και ευκολα.δοκιμασε τα και θα με θυμηθεις.εσυ μπορεις να βαλεις μεσα ο,τι σου αρεσει :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara

> Ήταν όλα έτοιμα για την εφημερια!


χαιρομαι οταν βλεπω οργανωση,μπραβο :02. Welcome:

----------


## strikergr



----------


## parex



----------


## aris1994

ρύζι,μπιφτεκι,λιγος αρακας και σαλατα λαχανο

----------


## Levrone

Ρυζι, αυγα (5 ολοκληρα) , γιαουρτι, ντοματα. Μεταπροπονητικο.

----------


## aris1994

βρώμη,κινοα,λιναρόσπορος,κανελα,σταφιδες,μαυρη σοκολάτα,σπόροι τσια

----------


## AlexakisKon

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121169
> 
> Ρυζι, αυγα (5 ολοκληρα) , γιαουρτι, ντοματα. Μεταπροπονητικο.


ρυζι+γιαουρτι το λατρευω και εγω απλα δεν ξερω πως να σταματησω, και μακαρονια με γιαουρτι επισης

----------


## parex



----------


## bocanegra180

Μπιφτέκια κοτόπουλο , μπρόκολο , παξιμάδι χαρούπι

----------


## parex

Πρωτεΐνη σοκολάτα, μπανάνα, βρωμη, αμυγδαλα και καρυδια και λίγο νεράκι. Δεν έχω λόγια δοκιμαστε το


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## parex



----------


## Fataoulas

Γκουγκλαρα τη λεξη "Ζωων" και εμφανιστηκε η φωτογραφια μου  :01. Sad: 
Τουλαχιστον, κρατηθηκα και εφαγα μονο 20 caprice. Πρωτοφανες αυτο για μενα

----------


## aris1994

ρύζι,κοτόπουλο,αρακάς και μανιτάρια!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Γκουγκλαρα τη λεξη "Ζωων" και εμφανιστηκε η φωτογραφια μου 
> Τουλαχιστον, κρατηθηκα και εφαγα μονο 20 caprice. Πρωτοφανες αυτο για μενα


Τηγανιτοι κεφτεδες για πρωινο ενεργεια κ caprice για μεταπροπονητικο; :01. Razz:    Μα θα βγεις με Θαμπους κοιλιακους το Καλοκαιρι Φαταουλα μου :01. Razz: 
Φαε τουλαχιστον μια Ιον αμυγαδαλου...τη χοντρη να το φχαριστηθεις , τελεια! :01. Smile:

----------


## Fataoulas

Μπορει να μην εχω 6 pack Χρηστο μου, αλλα εχω ομως ενα μεγΑΑΑλο 1 pack    :01. ROFL: 
Τα μπιφτεκια ειναι στο φουρνο πανω σε λαδοκολλα και με λιγο λαδι, ενω οι πατατες ειναι βραστες. 
Τα caprice ειναι.... (τι να πω τωρα, οτι ειναι πραλινοδουλος? )

----------


## Δανάη

δυστυχώς δεν βλεπω πολυ κινηση στο thread,μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια που ποστάρουν και μας δινουν ιδέες

Ζητω συγνώμη για την παρουσιαση γιατι δεν ειχα σκοπο να βγάλω φωτο.

Προκειται για μια μακαρονοσαλάτα η οποια περιεχει:
400gr γιαουρτια light 2%
2 μικρες κουταλιες μαγιονέζα light
λιγο ξύδι
ζυμαρικά 100% ολικής άλεσης
στηθος κοτόπουλο
ψιλοκομμενα: πρασινη και κοκκινη πιπερια,ντοματα,στήθος γαλοπουλα σε φέτες,τρικαλινο light,ελιές,καλαμπόκι

ps σε οποιον δεν αρεσει το γιαουρτι να ξερει δεν προκειται καν να το καταλάβει,καλυπτεται τελειως απο τις γευσεις των άλλων συστατικών

----------


## liveris

home made burger!

----------


## liveris

ετοιμο για φουρνισμα..

----------


## gymele

> home made burger!


 αυτο πανω απο το αυγο τι ειναι ? 
σαν χαλουμι δειχνει

----------


## liveris

χαλουμι ειναι ναι :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bocanegra180

Αγγούρι κουνουπίδι μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλο και πουρές κόκκινης φακής

----------


## Espresso

Φοβάμαι να το ανοίξω...

----------


## beefmeup

ανοιξε το κ φατο γρηγορα κ την επομενη φορα μονο max perry :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kostas kou

Το χθεσινό μου βραδυνό,  μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλο από το μεσημέρι κομμένο, ανθότυρο, αγγούρι ντομάτα και ελάχιστο ελαιόλαδο με ρίγανη 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J500FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ορεξη για παστελι εχτες.
Σουσαμι ολικης ,κολοκυθοσπορος,ηλιοσπορος, goji (στη δευτερη παρτιδα) κ φυσικα μελι , εκει ειναι το μυστικο...να μην ανεβασει πολυ θερμοκρασια κ χασει τα συστατικα του , μετα γινεται σκετη ζαχαρη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Γειά σου Χρήστο μερακλή! Καλοφάγωτα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Ευχαριστω....θα δοκιμασεις την Κυριακη :01. Smile:

----------


## Levrone

> .θα δοκιμασεις την Κυριακη


Οπα τι εχουμε εδω;;;; Εμεις να μη φαμε;;;;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Οπα τι εχουμε εδω;;;; Εμεις να μη φαμε;;;;


Ελα γιατρε μου ...κοπιαστε :01. Smile:

----------


## psonara

το χω ξαναπει και θα το ξαναπω ποσο νοικοκυρης ειναι ο χρηστος? :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Να προσθεσω μερακλης και οικογενειαρχης!

----------


## Predator1995

ψαρονεφρι με νιοκι πατατας και μπασματι ρυζι  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ωραιο :03. Thumb up:  ....το ψαρονεφρι χοιρινο ; ...κ βραστο;

----------


## Predator1995

καλημερα  :01. Smile:  ναι χοιρινο ψαρονεφρι αλλα ψητο στο φουρνο με αλατι πιπερι ρίγανη και λιγο λαδακι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Ώρα να βάλω κανένα γεύμα μου κι εγώ από αυτά που φτιάχνω!

----------


## Fataoulas

Σε ευχαριστω που με κολασες βραδυατικα ρε Τολη  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πότε θα μας καλέσεις είπες;  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

Λιγες ωρες πριν ξαναμπω σε διατροφη,ενα απο τα τελευταια γευματα :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

ασε ρε απατη :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

Απατη ρε οντως..η σωστη λεξη!!!! Απατεωνας!

----------


## RAMBO

Απιστοι Θωμαδες :01. Razz:

----------


## kostas kou

Τα σημερινά μου γεύματα,  πρωινό και μεσημεριανό 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J500FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## RAMBO

Xειροποιητο ψωμακι,2πλο μπιφτεκι,ντοματα,μαρουλι,κρεμμυδι


Haddock με πατατα


Φιλετο αρνι

----------


## RAMBO



----------


## Tolis 1989

Καλή σας όρεξη!

----------


## Fataoulas

σταδιαλα ολοι σας ρε  :08. Spank: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
πεινασα  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## RAMBO



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Παστελακι βραδυατικα παλι ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρηστο, θα βγάλουμε κανά πάγκο στις λαϊκές; Βλέπω παραγωγή, σούπερ! :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

Refeed  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ετοιμα τα τρια μωρακια :01. Wink:  ... Αφιερωμενα στη φιλη μου Psonara :01. Smile:    ....μονο που ειναι μακρια για να δοκιμασει :01. Smile:

----------


## Levrone

Ε όχι ρε Χρήστο, τι αδικία είναι αυτη;;;;;; :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Εμείς να μη φαμε;;;; :01. Sad: 

Δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμα;; :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Κ συ μακρια εισαι Γιατρε μου  :01. Smile:    τι να σε κανω; :01. Razz:   Ενα σου λεω .....μεθαυριο δεν θα υπαρχει ουτε ενα 
....παμε γι αλλα :08. Turtle: 
Αλλα εχουμε κ αδυναμιες ...τι να κανουμε τωρα; :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

Ε όχι Χρήστο μου , αν πρόκειται για αδυναμίες τότε πάω πάσο!!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## psonara

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126642
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126643
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126644
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126645
> 
> Ετοιμα τα τρια μωρακια ... Αφιερωμενα στη φιλη μου Psonara   ....μονο που ειναι μακρια για να δοκιμασει


μου τρεχουν τα σαλια.ειμαι λατρης του παστελιου και ειδικα απο τα χερια του χρηστου που ειναι αψογος στη γαστρονομια.δεν ειναι τυχαιο που οταν ανεβαζει φωτογραφιες με εδεσματα ειτε ο ιδιος ειτε ο τολης μας οδηγουν να θελουμε να φαμε την οθονη.ειμαι θαυμαστρια σου και το ξερεις. :01. Wink: 
υ.γ. γιατρε επειδη εισαι φιλος μου,οταν θα εχω παραλαβη,θα σου στειλω :08. Turtle:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Μας γράφει από πάνω ένα κατεβατο, ότι είναι λάτρης του παστελιου και της τρέχουν τα σάλια οπότε δει κάτι από Χρήστο και Τόλη στην οθόνη (άρα και 5 ταψια πάλι λίγα θα της πεφτουν!!!), και μετά μου λέει θα μου στείλει.  Και ζω και 3.000 χλμ πιο βόρεια.  
Ε είναι να την πιστεψεις; 
Και γυναίκα κιολας;  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Χρήστο αγόρι μου έλα εδω! Έχεις εξαγαγει παστελι στο παρελθον; Οχι; Να η ευκαιρία σου!  :01. ROFL:  Προσπερναω τους μεσαζοντες και πάω κατευθείαν στην παραγωγή! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Χαχαα...ειναι αργα πια για μενα Γιατρε μου να γινω εξαγωγεας :01. Razz: 
Οσο για τη Λωρα...θα στα στελνε ταχυδρομικα :01. Mr. Green: 
Ειναι το κοριτσι φαντομας :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aγγινάρες με αρακα, με μοσχάρι




Κοτόσουπα




 :05. Biceps:

----------


## beefmeup

ω, ρε φιλε, κ ελεγα να κανω καποια στιγμη αυτες τις μερες αγκιναρες με αρακα :05. Weights:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ωχ....τωρα το ειδα ,Κωστα τελειο φαινεται το μοσχαρακι με αγκιναρες αρακα.

----------


## RAMBO

Αν και μου εχει λειψει το σπιτικο ελληνικο φαγητο αλα Polyneikos θα δωσω μια νοτα εξωτερικου

Ξεκινωντας βρωμη με γαλα φουντουκιου,κανελλα και μηλο παρεα με αυγα τηγανιτα


Vegan burgers

----------


## Polyneikos

Το ξεκίνησες όμορφα αλλά μετά το αλήτεψες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Χαχαα....ναι.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Aποπειρα Μηλοπιτας Μποντυμπιλτικης :01. Razz:  ....δε μπορω να πω οτι την πετυχα :01. Mr. Green: 

Και παστιτσιο(αυτο με συμπραξη :01. Wink: ) κ αυτο με λιγοτερο επιβαρυντικα υλικα ....αυτο εγινε καλο.

----------


## giannis64

βλεπω εισαι σε περιοδο ογκου... :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Οχι  γενικα προσεχω Γιαννη ,αλλα καμια φορα ...."λογω της ημερας" :01. Razz: 
Αμα ετρωγα συνεχεια τετοια...γ@@@τα :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara

> Aγγινάρες με αρακα, με μοσχάρι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126898
> 
> 
> Κοτόσουπα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126899


αυτο το πιατο με τον αρακα και το μοσχαρακι φαινεται μελι!μπραβο :03. Clap: 
οσο για την κοτοσουπα ειναι το αγαπημενο μου! :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127071
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127072
> 
> Aποπειρα Μηλοπιτας Μποντυμπιλτικης ....δε μπορω να πω οτι την πετυχα
> 
> Και παστιτσιο(αυτο με συμπραξη) κ αυτο με λιγοτερο επιβαρυντικα υλικα ....αυτο εγινε καλο.


υποκλινομαι στο παστιτσιο!οσο για την σιλουετα σου δεν εχεις αναγκη εσυ!εισαι αγαλμα! :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η καλή ημέρα από το πρωί φαίνεται!
Παστέλι φυσικό προϊόν από τα χεράκια του Χρήστου!

----------


## psonara

αμαν αυτα τα παστελια και πριν ειχα λιχουδια για ενα... :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

αυτα ειναι τα γευματα που τρωω σε καθημερινη βαση αυτον τον καιρο κανοντας μικες αλλαγες στο ειδος του υδατανθρακα αναλογα με την ορεξη μου

----------


## Predator1995

Full day of eating σημερα... Συνολο 1850 θερμιδες

Γευμα 1:



Γευμα 2:



Γευμα 3:



Γευμα 4:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου



----------


## Levrone

Μερακλής παιδί μου! Τι να λέμε τώρα???

----------


## Polyneikos

Είδαμε το ορεκτικό (τέλειο!) , το φαγητό πότε έρχεται;  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αργησε λιγο Πολυνεικε  :01. Mr. Green:  ...να κ η πρωτεινη :01. Razz:

----------


## FoteiniK

Καλημέρα με power breakfast! 

.

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Φάτο γρήγορα το γεύμα γιατί βλέπω αυτό το γατάκι (?) στο φλυτζάνι έτοιμο να το κατασπαράξει. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

Αλήθεια τι είναι αυτό?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## FoteiniK

> Φάτο γρήγορα το γεύμα γιατί βλέπω αυτό το γατάκι (?) στο φλυτζάνι έτοιμο να το κατασπαράξει.


Χαχαχαχχαχαχα το γατί κάνει μπάνιο στο τσάι μου

----------


## FoteiniK

> Αλήθεια τι είναι αυτό?


Protein Oats με φυστικοβουτυρο και φρούτα!

----------


## Levrone

Όχι συγνώμη εγώ ρώτησα τι είναι αυτό μέσα στο φλιτζάνι.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## FoteiniK

> Όχι συγνώμη εγώ ρώτησα τι είναι αυτό μέσα στο φλιτζάνι.


Σουρωτηρι για τσάι

----------


## Levrone

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

> Σουρωτηρι για τσάι


Ωραίο γκατζετάκι!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

Φίλε αυτά τα κουζινικα γκατζετακια μ αρέσουν κι εμένα πολύ! Μπαίνω σε κάτι τετοια μαγαζιά με κουζινικα και θέλω να τα αγοράσω όλα! Και τα χρησιμοποιώ μια φορά και μετά τα βάζω σε ένα συρτάρι και τέλος!  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle: 

Έχω πάρει κάτι μηχανές για κιμά , κάτι "καθαριστήρια" ανανά κτλ κτλ!

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Είσαι η χαρά των μαγαζιών με είδη κουζινικών.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

Λοιπόν κύριοι και κυρίες , 
ξέρετε την αγάπη που έχω στα κουζινικα σκεύη μηχανήματα κτλ. Επίσης να σας πω ότι ενώ δεν κάνω δίαιτα , εδώ και δύο μήνες έχω κόψει τη ζάχαρη. Δεν τρώω ούτε κόκκο. Το μέλι δεν το έχω κόψει αλλά το έχω ελαττώσει. Έτσι έχω αποφύγει πολλά γλυκά και ανοησίες. Φέρνουν στο νοσοκομείο καμία φορά μπούρδες να κεράσουν και δεν τα πλησιάζω καν. Είναι μέγιστη ήττα αυτή η ζάχαρη και σας το προτείνω να την κοψετε. 
Στο θέμα λοιπον.
Πήρα λοιπόν την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ένα μίξερ , αρκετά δυνατό θεωρώ , είναι 1600 Watt , η μάρκα του είναι άγνωστη Ninja λέγεται η μάρκα. Ποια είναι η πλάκα. 
Πήρα φουντούκια και έφτιαξα μερεντα. Φουντούκια , κακάο , μια κουταλιά μέλι , πολύ λίγο γάλα και τίποτε άλλο. Θα παραδεχτώ μια ελάχιστη διαφορά στην υφή σε σχέση με τη Νουτελα. Αλλά αν έβρισκε κάποιος διαφορά στη γεύση θα τον παραδεχομουν. Τη διέλυσα. 
Σήμερα έφτιαξα παγωτό μπανάνα.  Μπανάνες ,  λίγο γάλα , μισή κουταλιά μέλι (ίσως και να μη χρειαζοταν) , καλό χτύπημα στο μίξερ και κατάψυξη. Θα σας φύγει το μυαλό. 
Απόψε πήρα φυστίκια. Στο μίξερ , χτύπημα καλό , πολύ λίγο αλάτι , η συνταγή έλεγε και ζάχαρη αλλά δεν έβαλα , έβαλα λίγο μέλι , και εκανα φυστικοβουτυρο. Η υφή του δεν πέτυχε όσο θα ήθελα , αλλά η γεύση του είναι σούπερ. 

Γενικά βλέπω κάτι συνταγές που προτείνουν , αυτός ο Άκης πχ , ο άνθρωπος βάζει μέσα 5 κουταλιές ζάχαρη. Δηλαδή και σκατα συγνώμη κιόλας να βάλεις μέσα , με πέντε κουταλιές ζάχαρη νόστιμα θα βγούνε. Αλλά το θέμα είναι να αποφύγεις όλη αυτή τη σαπιλα και να φας κάτι υγιεινό. 

Πρώτη φορά έφαγα Μερέντα αφοβα. Αξίζει σαν ιδέα. Και να πω την αλήθεια είμαι 35 χρόνων , έβλεπα πάντα Μερέντα από φουντούκια , πραλινα , και δεν ήξερα πως γίνεται αυτό. Και χτυπήθηκαν στο μίξερ τόσο καλά που έβγαζαν τα φουντούκια το βούτυρο τους. 

Δεν ξαναγοραζω καμία τέτοια τροφή απ' έξω. Δεν αξίζει.

----------


## Predator1995

Ορισμενα απο τα καλουδια που τρωω αυτο το καιρο!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αλλη Γευση στα Ξυλα :01. Wink: 

*Αφιερωμενο ιδιως στον φιλο ξενιτεμενο Γιατρο μας Levrone :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Καταρχήν να σου Χρήστο μου ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και ότι με συγκινεις. 
Εν συνεχεία θα ήθελα Χρήστο μου να σου πω ότι είσαι ένας "πλούσιος" άνθρωπος. Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες είναι "πλούτος". 
Αυτά τα πιάτα δεν εξαγοράζονται με όλα τα λεφτά του κόσμου. Εύγε!

----------


## Christopherquad

> Αλλη Γευση στα Ξυλα
> 
> *Αφιερωμενο ιδιως στον φιλο ξενιτεμενο Γιατρο μας Levrone


Τα ζήλεψα άπειρα πραγματικά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ψωμι Ολικης Ζεας με Σταφιδες κ Γκραμπερι

----------

